# Egg Question



## CarolPa (Jul 31, 2013)

Why are some eggs bigger than others?  I always buy "large" eggs, but some are so much bigger than others.  I bought a couple dozen at Aldi's and they were really cheap, 79 cents, compared to $1.85 at the regular grocers.  They are enormous!  Does it have something to do with the type of chickens, or what they are being fed?  How do they compare nutritionally?


----------



## pacanis (Jul 31, 2013)

Different chicken breeds, different ages, perhaps a different standard of measuring. And sure, nutrition plays a part in it. Although I would imagine most commercial chicken places use basically the same breed and feed them basically the same commercial food. So I'm going to guess smaller eggs come from chickens just starting to lay or those near the end of their careers. And I'm also going to guess there might be chicken farms who specialize in medium eggs because the chickens eat less and they can keep more of them.


----------



## Addie (Jul 31, 2013)

The average chicken production farms tend to produce large eggs as these are what sells the most and are called for in baking. 

Chicken egg sizes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 31, 2013)

Addie said:


> The average chicken production farms tend to produce large eggs as these are what sells the most and are called for in baking.
> 
> Chicken egg sizes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



But how do they control the size of the eggs?  The ones I bought recently should have been graded extra large or jumbo!  Next time I use one I am going to measure the qty of the egg.


----------



## Addie (Jul 31, 2013)

The older the chicken, the bigger the egg. Where is CWS when you need her? She is the chicken expert here for DC. She has been raising them for a couple of years now.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 31, 2013)

Addie said:


> *The older the chicken, the bigger the egg.* Where is CWS when you need her? She is the chicken expert here for DC. She has been raising them for a couple of years now.


 
Until they reach a point, then the eggs start getting smaller like when they first started laying. And I imagine once they no longer qualify for medium grade or are not laying often enough the chicken gets a one way ride to view the world upside down.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 31, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> But how do they control the size of the eggs?  The ones I bought recently should have been graded extra large or jumbo!  Next time I use one I am going to measure the qty of the egg.



They don't control the size of the egg, they just put them in different cartons marked Large, Jumbo Etc.  

Sizes do vary within a category.  The large eggs I have in the fridge right now are much larger than the large eggs in had last week.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 31, 2013)

The size of eggs. Age, breed, weight of the hen, diet, weather, stress, and environment (overcrowding) all contribute to the size of the egg. As hens mature, the egg size increases. I selected breeds known to be (a) good layers, and (b) winter hardy. Myrtle, whom I have had for three summers now, lays ENORMOUS eggs. Most of my hens lay large - x-large eggs. My younger hens lay medium to large eggs. The Plymouth Rock eggs are distinct from the others because they have thicker shells and tougher membranes. The eggs taste the same, but are harder to crack. And, although one of those Plymouth Rocks is the same age as Myrtle, Penny's eggs are noticeably smaller than Myrtle's eggs. (Myrtle has always been an over-achiever--she laid 2 eggs/day for the first month of her production way-back-when and often will lay a double-yolker--hence the name Fertile Myrtle). 

When my hens are able to forage, the yolks are a deep yellow-orange. During the winter months, the yolks a a rich yellow, but not orange. 

When it is extremely hot, egg production goes down, the same is true in the winter but that is related more to the number of hours of light / day. Hens need about 15 hours of light/day to complete the egg cycle. In the winter, the daylight hours are extended using lights (I usually start this the end of November). One can also slow down the maturation rate of chicks by reducing the number of hours of light or hastened the maturation rate by increasing the number of hours of light. If hens are broody (sitting on eggs) or molting (about every 18 months, but that depends on breed, etc.), they will stop laying eggs. While a momma hen is tending chicks, she will usually not lay eggs or will only lay one every 6-7 days.  

The majority of my hens are either Lohmann's (a breed developed in Germany for egg production and for producing eggs consistently until about 3 years of age) or Red Schaffer's (a Canadian breed, also winter hardy and about the same re egg production as the Lohmann's) (I have 18 "red" hens). The Plymouth Rocks lay a smaller egg with a thicker shell (however, all hens produce the same amount of shell--but the larger the egg, the thinner the shell), the rest of the hens lay about the same size of egg (large). Sometimes I get a funny-shaped egg, but that's not really relevant. Eggs are graded according to weight, quality of yolk, and white. Here's a link to a pdf chart of egg weight (per carton and per egg) for each size:

http://curbstonevalley.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/eggsizes.jpg

I have always assumed that was "in shell" weight. Most recipes require a large egg. One can either weigh the egg or measure the egg in cups to do the conversion. 

Eggs From A To Z - Size Equivalents

BTW, I don't think the chart at the bottom is to scale (at least not on my monitor). If it is, my hens lay eggs that exceed Jumbo size...maybe it is time I get out my scale and weigh eggs...

CarolPA, that is probably more than you ever wanted to know about egg size. Hope this answers some of your questions.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 31, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> They don't control the size of the egg, they just put them in different cartons marked Large, Jumbo Etc.



If this were true, there would be no need to have different sizes. And, if this were true, and eggs are being sold as a certain size, than that would tell me the person / facility grading the eggs is doing a sloppy job when sorting. There are requirements for eggs to be sold as a certain size and grade (check links in my previous post). 

I can't sell my eggs to a store because I do not qualify to have a grading station (not enough hens to qualify, don't want hundreds of eggs/day). When I sell eggs to friends, I do hold back the smaller eggs so that the eggs I put in the cartons are all similar in size (and yes, I wash them first, but don't candle them). And, I try to put at least one of the Jumbo eggs (I have three-four hens who are trying to compete with Myrtle) in the carton.


----------



## Addie (Jul 31, 2013)

I remember when we ordered our chicks some of them were a bit bigger than the others. Those were the first to start laying eggs. We had all Rhode Island reds. Later on we had a dozen eggs to be incubated. They hatched when some of the older chicks had started to lay. Any of the chicks that turned out to be roosters met the Sunday pot at a rather early date. We did have one rooster, but like CWS's Cocky Rocky he was just too mean and fought anyone who tried to collect the eggs. (Mostly me!) So he too went the way of the others. Since overcrowding will create stress, they had a very large coop with plenty of nest boxes for them to lay eggs. We never had more chickens than nest boxes. 

I used to scatter their feed around the fenced in area where they roamed. They didn't have a feeder, but did have two water tanks. One in the yard and one in the coop. I swear those chickens had a drinking problem. I was filling the one in their yard at least twice a day in the summer. I was only ten at the time, and those chickens were my responsibility. Then I misbehaved and got sent to care for the pigs. A chore I hated. Like all farm kids, we all had chores. Even the youngest had to feed the cat.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 31, 2013)

Addie--I find chickens drink a surprising amount of water.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 31, 2013)

Addie said:


> I remember when we ordered our chicks some of them were a bit bigger than the others. Those were the first to start laying eggs. We had all Rhode Island reds.


Most of the breeds I have are supposed to start laying between 5 - 7 months of age. Our experience with ready-to-lay RIRs was that they actually were closer to the 7 month mark and that they took the longest to adjust of the hens we bought as ready-to-lay. The three chicks that were hatched mid-June are RIRs and a broody hen is sitting on 7 eggs (should hatch Sunday or Monday) that are also RIRs. Not sure what we'll do with these 10 chicks...still waiting to see if the three here are hens or roosters...RIRs also seem to be a bit more heat sensitive--production drops on the hot days. They also will slow down re: production if one of the flock is broody. 

When I picked up Myrtle and Harriet, they had been laying for about 3 weeks. The guy told me that they probably wouldn't lay for 3-4 weeks because of the stress of moving. Myrtle laid 2 eggs the first 24 hours, and Harriet laid one. Those girls were so happy to be out of the 4 ft x 4 ft coop with 10 other hens they couldn't wait to start laying eggs .


----------



## Addie (Jul 31, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Addie--I find chickens drink a surprising amount of water.


 
I remember their water tanks took two bucket fills of water twice a day for the one outside. The inside one only needed filling in the morning. I hated carrying those dang buckets. We did have a hose but it didn't reach to the hen house. Once every two weeks, we cleaned the floor and washed it thoroughly. That is when we would take the garden hose and extend the water hose to the hen house. We had a really large stiff broom that scrubbed that floor 'til it would shine. The broom was bigger than me, so I got out of that job. But I did have to clean the nests and put in fresh straw every other day. I enjoyed taking care of the chickens. That is how I learned to talk chicken. Coo, coo.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 31, 2013)

Addie said:


> I enjoyed taking care of the chickens. That is how I learned to talk chicken. Coo, coo.


You would love to meet Miss Coo-coo. She's one of Rocky's hens I brought back from the farm. She follows me around and says "coo-coo" when I ask her what she is doing. She also waits for me on the deck so I can carry her to the coop in the evening. I don't know if she is laying eggs or not--but she sure is a nice addition to the flock.


----------



## Addie (Jul 31, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> You would love to meet Miss Coo-coo. She's one of Rocky's hens I brought back from the farm. She follows me around and says "coo-coo" when I ask her what she is doing. She also waits for me on the deck so I can carry her to the coop in the evening. I don't know if she is laying eggs or not--but she sure is a nice addition to the flock.


 
In the morning when I was approaching their yard, I would start talking chicken very softly. They knew I was coming with food and would rush to the fence or right around the gate. They would follow me all around the yard as I was tossing the feed. When the were just babies, we used to have mash for them. Then we changed over to a more nutritious feed when they started laying. They weren't too happy for a day or two. But when they got hungry enough they decided to eat it. In the winter when their yard was covered with snow, I would toss the feed on top of the snow. Again they weren't too happy. So we had to put a feeder inside the coop. They did not like snow or the cold. I did have one that was a favorite. She started out being the runt. I used to feed her all by herself in one corner of the yard. She grew up to be a big girl.


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 1, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> They don't control the size of the egg, they just put them in different cartons marked Large, Jumbo Etc.
> 
> Sizes do vary within a category.  The large eggs I have in the fridge right now are much larger than the large eggs in had last week.




Like another poster said, large eggs are the biggest seller so it would be beneficial to the egg producers to control egg production so they would get more large eggs and fewer medium or x-tra large.  I also notice that the brand name eggs I buy in the regular grocery store are smaller than the off-brand eggs I buy in Aldi's.  According to the chart someone posted, they are to be sized by oz.  Maybe when they get a lot more medium eggs they pass them off as large.  I have been buying my eggs in Aldi's because they cost less and are bigger, but I don't want to continue to do that if I am getting an inferior product somehow.


----------



## mysterychef (Aug 2, 2013)

My folks raised a few laying hens for our own use. We had  ''Rhode Island Reds'', ''Leghorns''  our best egg producers. We also had a couple of ''Americana's'' [Araucanian's originally from Chile]. These chickens layed  ''Robins egg blue'' colored eggs. They tasted the same but were somewhat unusual. Kids in the neighborhood thought they were ''Cool''.                                                                                                                                       Mysterychef


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 2, 2013)

mysterychef said:


> My folks raised a few laying hens for our own use. We had  ''Rhode Island Reds'', ''Leghorns''  our best egg producers. We also had a couple of ''Americana's'' [Araucanian's originally from Chile]. These chickens layed  ''Robins egg blue'' colored eggs. They tasted the same but were somewhat unusual. Kids in the neighborhood thought they were ''Cool''.                                                                                                                                       Mysterychef


I think everyone should have the opportunity at some point in life to have laying hens. It is too bad that so many municipalities ban backyard chickens. My grandparents raised RIRs. Having those hens helped feed the family during the depression.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 2, 2013)

I like my chooks--and my grandbaby just loves them.  We "check the chickens' every 10 minutes when she comes to visit.  

Egg sizes really vary--once in a while, I will get one the size of a goose egg, and about as often, one the size of cherry tomato.  The little ones usually don't have a yolk.  Sometimes they have 'wrinkles' in the shell.  A couple of times over the years I have found one without a shell--just the rubbery membrane holding things together.

These anomalies occur in commercial hen houses too, but those eggs are culled before you see them.  They break them and then sell liquid eggs or dehydrated eggs for baking.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 2, 2013)

Why are some eggs brown and others white, you ask? I was told that the color of the hen's ears determines the color of the egg. While others may say it is breed dependent, that may be true, but different breeds have different color of ears. Almost all of my girls have brown ears. The "yellow" girls lay pale eggs, but their eggs are not white. And, I disagree with those who think birds have no sense of smell. My girls will not touch things that smell of dog, bleach, or mold. They definitely have a sense of smell.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 2, 2013)

sparrowgrass said:


> I like my chooks--and my grandbaby just loves them.  We "check the chickens' every 10 minutes when she comes to visit.
> 
> Egg sizes really vary--once in a while, I will get one the size of a goose egg, and about as often, one the size of cherry tomato.  The little ones usually don't have a yolk.  Sometimes they have 'wrinkles' in the shell.  A couple of times over the years I have found one without a shell--just the rubbery membrane holding things together.
> 
> These anomalies occur in commercial hen houses too, but those eggs are culled before you see them.  They break them and then sell liquid eggs or dehydrated eggs for baking.


I find that interesting that your chooks are inconsistent re: egg size. The only time I get 'tiny" eggs is when the pullets first start laying.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 2, 2013)

My chickens lay all different size, shapes and colors.  I have 6 hens ( of 3 different varieties, i dont remember which).
4 lay brown eggs ( which can range from light beige to a deeper relatively dark brown)
2 lay a pale bluish - greenish egg, almost pastel like color.

some are almost round, others long and pointy, and some typical 'egg shaped'

once a month or so, there will be an egg that is about 1 1/2 X the size of the others, which ( so far) %100 of the time was a double yolked egg.

Yolks are a deeper yellow/ orange than those gotten in the stores.

On average, my hens lay about 3 - 5 eggs a week. 
as mentioned earlier, it depends on length of day light, temps and other issues.

If something spooks them, they can stop laying for weeks.

It really is a great experience having hens. 
only cost about $4 each, relatively inexpensive and easy to keep, and can lay eggs from about 6 months to about 6 - 8 years ( maybe longer, but Dominick is about 7 now, and still popping them out.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 7, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Why are some eggs bigger than others? I always buy "large" eggs, but some are so much bigger than others. I bought a couple dozen at Aldi's and they were really cheap, 79 cents, compared to $1.85 at the regular grocers. They are enormous! Does it have something to do with the type of chickens, or what they are being fed? How do they compare nutritionally?


Breed and age of the hen comes into it. Bantams (small hens) naturally lay small eggs and pullets (ie young chickens) lay small eggs. I buy mixed trays of a dozen eggs for baking for charity cake stalls because they are cheaper than standard sizes. Most older cake recipes (in the UK, at least) work on an egg in its shell weighing 2 ounces which is about equal to a modern "medium" egg, so if you're baking a cake and the eggs are mixed sizes just weigh 'em. 

If I'm buying eggs for general use I buy "large" which are more expensive 

The colour of the egg doesn't have anything to do with nutritional value. It's determined by the breed of the hen.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 7, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> I think everyone should have the opportunity at some point in life to have laying hens. It is too bad that so many municipalities ban backyard chickens. My grandparents raised RIRs. Having those hens helped feed the family during the depression.


I'm not fond of hens. I have a photo of myself, aged 3, sitting in the grass holding what looks like a very contented hen in my lap. Seconds after the photo was taken she pecked me - HARD!

I still think I'd like a couple in the garden when I get the new house organised and the garden rescued from it's jungle-ness.


----------



## Addie (Aug 7, 2013)

In New England we prefer brown eggs. The rest of the country prefers white shell eggs. I find that the brown shells are thicker than the white. And they are more expensive in our area than the white. As the saying around here goes, "Brown eggs are local eggs, and local eggs are good." 

If I am going to do a lot of baking, I will buy the white eggs. But it is hard to find a dozen that doesn't have one broken egg. So I do a lot of swapping out from other cartons. I also find that if I break a white egg on the edge of the bowl, it crumbles. I have to gently tap it on the counter top to get a crack in it. The shells of the brown eggs are much stronger.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 7, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Why are some eggs bigger than others?  I always buy "large" eggs, but some are so much bigger than others.  I bought a couple dozen at Aldi's and they were really cheap, 79 cents, compared to $1.85 at the regular grocers.  They are enormous!  Does it have something to do with the type of chickens, or what they are being fed?  How do they compare nutritionally?



As CW pointed out, there are guidelines to what weight qualifies for what sizing.  I'll aways check the egg carton at the store before I put it in my cart to make sure none are cracked.  Sometimes I have to double-check the label because the eggs are so much bigger than I expected!  IMO, the bigger eggs are in the carton marked for the smaller size because they just HAD more of that size and needed to use them.  I'd complain only if you open the carton and those "large" eggs look smaller than advertised.  

If "size matters" because you are baking something, FWIW the label on the side of Egg Beaters says an egg=1/4 cup.  You could always crack/beat/measure/adjust if need be.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 7, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Why are some eggs brown and others white, you ask?....



When we lived in our first house, which we moved from when our kids were 10, there was an egg stand a couple miles from home.  The kids loved it when I would buy eggs on the day the lady had green ones available.  They always knew we would have "green eggs and ham" later that day or next!

Also, one of the library aides would bring fresh eggs in for a co-worker.  They sat on the shelves behind the desk.  The first time I saw them I said "don't they need to go into the refrigerator?" and she said if they were very fresh they could stay out for a day or two or so.

When our hiker friend stayed with us in June he mentioned that he had been told if you do not wash the protective coating off the shell you can store them (I assume eventually under refrigeration) for a lot longer since the coating protects the egg inside.  True or false, resident Chicken Expert?


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I would buy eggs on the day the lady had green ones available.  They always knew we would have "green eggs and ham" later that day or next!
> 
> When our hiker friend stayed with us in June he mentioned that he had been told if you do not wash the protective coating off the shell you can store them (I assume eventually under refrigeration) for a lot longer since the coating protects the egg inside.  True or false, resident Chicken Expert?


The "green eggs" were probably laid by an Americana (sp) hen (a/k/a Easter Egg hen). True. I store my eggs, unwashed, in the basement where it is cool. Once washed, they have to go in the fridge and have about a 45-day shelf life. Washing the eggs removes the bloom. The bloom keeps the egg white from evaporating (why eggs you buy have air pockets when you hb them). Fresh eggs sink (and rest on their sides). "Old eggs" float and are vertical in the water. I wash all the eggs that I sell, but only wash them right before the person is going to pick them up. Any that sort of float are held back. They are still good, but I only sell fresh eggs and if the egg sort of bobs, it is not as fresh as I'd like it to be (5-7 days old).


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 8, 2013)

I went and bought more eggs yesterday and remember when I said the eggs I bought at the discount grocer were so big?  Well, they are normal size this time.  I guess they sell what they get.  I always touch and move every egg in the carton because sometimes they are cracked at the bottom and sticking to the carton.  

When I am using eggs, I crack each one into a cup and check it before I add it to the recipe.  I make sure there are no shells or anything odd looking about the egg so I don't ruin my recipe by adding it in without checking it.

*CWS4322* - Sometimes I see a blob of red (blood?) in an egg.  What is that from?  I throw those eggs away.  When my husband makes scrambled eggs, he uses a spoon and takes out that white membrane that's in it.  I keep telling him that when he eats eggs in a restaurant they don't take it out, but he said he doesn't see it so he doesn't know it's in there.  LOL


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 8, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> I went and bought more eggs yesterday and remember when I said the eggs I bought at the discount grocer were so big?  Well, they are normal size this time.  I guess they sell what they get.  I always touch and move every egg in the carton because sometimes they are cracked at the bottom and sticking to the carton.
> 
> When I am using eggs, I crack each one into a cup and check it before I add it to the recipe.  I make sure there are no shells or anything odd looking about the egg so I don't ruin my recipe by adding it in without checking it.
> 
> *CWS4322* - Sometimes I see a blob of red (blood?) in an egg.  What is that from?  I throw those eggs away.  When my husband makes scrambled eggs, he uses a spoon and takes out that white membrane that's in it.  I keep telling him that when he eats eggs in a restaurant they don't take it out, but he said he doesn't see it so he doesn't know it's in there.  LOL


When candling eggs, one of the things that one looks for is that "drop of blood." No worries, it just means that the hen strained when laying the egg. You can take it out or not, doesn't really matter. However, eggs you buy in the store should not have passed inspection with a spot of blood in the yolk and have been sold as Grade AA.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 8, 2013)

Addie said:


> In New England we prefer brown eggs. The rest of the country prefers white shell eggs. I find that the brown shells are thicker than the white. And they are more expensive in our area than the white. As the saying around here goes, "Brown eggs are local eggs, and local eggs are good."
> 
> If I am going to do a lot of baking, I will buy the white eggs. But it is hard to find a dozen that doesn't have one broken egg. So I do a lot of swapping out from other cartons. I also find that if I break a white egg on the edge of the bowl, it crumbles. I have to gently tap it on the counter top to get a crack in it. The shells of the brown eggs are much stronger.



You are right, growing up in Maine eggs were brown, with white eggs being a specialty item brought in for Easter!  Mom would get the white ones if she could before they sold out for us to color, but there were many years that we colored brown eggs 

Most eggs here in the south are white.  The exception being "upscale" eggs, those with claims of being cage free or free range. I guess people equate the brown eggs with being a more "natural" egg.

You are also correct about the shell, at least in my experience.  When I buy the white store eggs, its very easy for me to do a one handed crack and dump without breaking the yolk, but when I get the local farm eggs at the Farmer's market (mostly brown, but assorted colors), I usually have to use two hands because the thicker shells are harder to crack and open up.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 8, 2013)

bakechef said:


> You are right, growing up in Maine eggs were brown, with white eggs being a specialty item brought in for Easter!  Mom would get the white ones if she could before they sold out for us to color, but there were many years that we colored brown eggs
> 
> Most eggs here in the south are white.  The exception being "upscale" eggs, those with claims of being cage free or free range. I guess people equate the brown eggs with being a more "natural" egg.
> 
> You are also correct about the shell, at least in my experience.  When I buy the white store eggs, its very easy for me to do a one handed crack and dump without breaking the yolk, but when I get the local farm eggs at the Farmer's market (mostly brown, but assorted colors), I usually have to use two hands because the thicker shells are harder to crack and open up.


Most factory eggs are from Leghorns (white hens). There is no difference re: nutritional value re: brown and white eggs (although I did hear recently that brown eggs have a bit more fiber). Free range hens supposedly lay eggs with lower cholesterol (about 1/3 less) than factory/battery farm hens. 

All hens produce the same amount of shell. The younger the bird, the smaller the egg, hence the thicker the shell. Also, the amount of calcium a hen consumes determines the "hardness" of the shell. When I notice my girls' shells are "soft," I make sure they are getting more calcium (recycling egg shells, milk, cheese).

FWIW, I don't raise Leghorns because they are skittish. I like my girls to be friendly.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 8, 2013)

I used to find that eggs with brown shells had more flavour. I figured that the oddball farmers who chose hens that lay brown eggs probably took better care of those hens, maybe let them run around.


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 8, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> When candling eggs, one of the things that one looks for is that "drop of blood." No worries, it just means that the hen strained when laying the egg. You can take it out or not, doesn't really matter. However, eggs you buy in the store should not have passed inspection with a spot of blood in the yolk and have been sold as Grade AA.




The eggs I buy at the discount grocery are Grade A.  If I am in a regular grocery store I will buy my eggs there instead of making a special trip to the discount store, but I never noticed what grade the eggs were there, A or AA.  It was a few months ago when I had that egg with the blood in it and I don't know if it was from the discount grocery or the regular grocery.


----------



## Addie (Aug 8, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> I went and bought more eggs yesterday and remember when I said the eggs I bought at the discount grocer were so big? Well, they are normal size this time. I guess they sell what they get. I always touch and move every egg in the carton because sometimes they are cracked at the bottom and sticking to the carton.
> 
> When I am using eggs, I crack each one into a cup and check it before I add it to the recipe. I make sure there are no shells or anything odd looking about the egg so I don't ruin my recipe by adding it in without checking it.
> 
> *CWS4322* - Sometimes I see a blob of red (blood?) in an egg. What is that from? I throw those eggs away. When my husband makes scrambled eggs, he uses a spoon and takes out that white membrane that's in it. I keep telling him that when he eats eggs in a restaurant they don't take it out, but he said he doesn't see it so he doesn't know it's in there. LOL


 
A tip I learned  years ago and it works perfectly for me every time.

When you see a piece of egg shell in your cracked egg, use the larger broken shell to get it out. The edge of the broken shell is sharp and will cut right through the egg white. The tiny piece of egg shell will be drawn to the larger egg shell and is easier to scoop out.


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 8, 2013)

Addie said:


> In New England we prefer brown eggs. The rest of the country prefers white shell eggs. I find that the brown shells are thicker than the white. And they are more expensive in our area than the white. As the saying around here goes, "Brown eggs are local eggs, and local eggs are good."
> 
> If I am going to do a lot of baking, I will buy the white eggs. But it is hard to find a dozen that doesn't have one broken egg. So I do a lot of swapping out from other cartons. I also find that if I break a white egg on the edge of the bowl, it crumbles. I have to gently tap it on the counter top to get a crack in it. The shells of the brown eggs are much stronger.



Here in SW PA you rarely see brown eggs.  We do pass a farm that advertises brown eggs for sale.  People around here seem to think they are deficient in some way.  I remember my mother buying them once in a while when I was a kid.  

I was googling to read up on eggs, and one thing I saw said that Grade AA eggs should be used for hard boiling, but not Grade A as the shells are thinner.  But I have boiled Grade A eggs and they turned out fine.  I would think they would peel better because the air space is bigger, so they say.


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 8, 2013)

A woman I worked with years back raised chickens and sold eggs.  She said she would never eat an egg in a restaurant because she didn't know what the chickens were fed.  What are chickens usually fed, and how is one feed more desireable than other?


----------



## Addie (Aug 8, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Here in SW PA you rarely see brown eggs. We do pass a farm that advertises brown eggs for sale. *People around here seem to think they are deficient in some way*. I remember my mother buying them once in a while when I was a kid.
> 
> I was googling to read up on eggs, and one thing I saw said that Grade AA eggs should be used for hard boiling, but not Grade A as the shells are thinner. But I have boiled Grade A eggs and they turned out fine. I would think they would peel better because the air space is bigger, so they say.


 
When I lived in Texas, you should hear the stories I would hear about brown eggs. From chickens that had been exposed to nuclear material to chickens that had been cursed by voodoo. And nothing you could say would change their mind. At least I got a lot of laughs from it all.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 8, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> ....I was googling to read up on eggs, and one thing I saw said that Grade AA eggs should be used for hard boiling, but not Grade A as the shells are thinner.  But I have boiled Grade A eggs and they turned out fine.  I would think they would peel better because the air space is bigger, so they say.



Isn't Google evil fun?  Can be a great time-waster, but fun.  Anywho, re: eggs.  I've never heard that "A" eggs have thinner shells but I'll have to make a point of seeing what grade goes into the water next time I do them.  What I do remember reading in the difference between A and AA is that the yolks on the AA "stand up" nicer so you should use those if you want to make prettier sunny-side up ones.

I'm guessing CW will come strolling through here again soon, correcting our misconceptions and "cluck-cluck"ing her tongue at us like she does Myrtle and Company.   Not complaining CW - you know we all appreciate your help!


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 8, 2013)

When I cook eggs, my whites have to be completely cooked, but I like the yolk runny.  I use a lid to do that, so I don't have to turn them over.  I always break the yolk if I turn them over.  When I was a kid my mother made soft boiled eggs and if the whites were not cooked I would gag on them.  I had to stay at the table until I finished them, cold or not.  Why do parents do that?


----------



## taxlady (Aug 8, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Isn't Google evil fun?  Can be a great time-waster, but fun.  Anywho, re: eggs.  I've never heard that "A" eggs have thinner shells but I'll have to make a point of seeing what grade goes into the water next time I do them.  What I do remember reading in the difference between A and AA is that the yolks on the AA "stand up" nicer so you should use those if you want to make prettier sunny-side up ones.
> 
> I'm guessing CW will come strolling through here again soon, correcting our misconceptions and "cluck-cluck"ing her tongue at us like she does Myrtle and Company.   Not complaining CW - you know we all appreciate your help!


If the shells are thinner, they should be easier to peel. I have found that if you put plenty of salt in the water, they are less likely to crack. I have even seen slightly cracked eggs in the boiling water, but couldn't find any cracks when I went to peel them.

The yolks on fresher eggs stand up taller. The ratio between height and diameter is one of the ways used to calculate the freshness of eggs.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't know why parents do that Carol.  You would think it would discourage a kid from eating.  Obviously, if you look at me, you know my parents never used that trick. 

My Great Aunt and her husband owned a lunch counter in Cleveland in the 1930's and '40s.  They would steam their sunny-side up eggs that way, adding a splash of icy cold water just before putting the lid on to generate more steam.  That's the only way I ever knew.  Then when Himself and I got married he said his Mom made "basted" eggs and proceeded to explain a Heart-Attack-on-a-Plate!   Fry your bacon, take it out of the grease, crack your egg(s) into the fat, and spoon the drippings over the top until the whites are done.  Yeah...he doesn't EVER get them *that* way anymore!


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 8, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> A woman I worked with years back raised chickens and sold eggs.  She said she would never eat an egg in a restaurant because she didn't know what the chickens were fed.  What are chickens usually fed, and how is one feed more desireable than other?


I generally don't eat eggs in restaurants--they are downright gross. Chickens typically are fed what is called layer mash. It is a combination of corn and other grains. My chickens also eat bananas, beans, bread, peaches, tomatoes, greens, bugs, snakes, worms, cheese, sour milk, buttermilk, oatmeal--just about anything they can find or I offer them. They love it when I clean out the fridge--there is usually some cheese or yogurt or other goodie in there that is "chicken feed." Battery-farm hens only get commercial feed. We picked up a flock of 10 birds from a commercial farm last summer. It took about 3 weeks for their eggs to "taste right." The yolks were pale and tasteless.


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 8, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I don't know why parents do that Carol.  You would think it would discourage a kid from eating.  Obviously, if you look at me, you know my parents never used that trick.
> 
> My Great Aunt and her husband owned a lunch counter in Cleveland in the 1930's and '40s.  They would steam their sunny-side up eggs that way, adding a splash of icy cold water just before putting the lid on to generate more steam.  That's the only way I ever knew.  Then when Himself and I got married he said his Mom made "basted" eggs and proceeded to explain a Heart-Attack-on-a-Plate!   Fry your bacon, take it out of the grease, crack your egg(s) into the fat, and spoon the drippings over the top until the whites are done.  Yeah...he doesn't EVER get them *that* way anymore!




My mother did that too!  She kept a little cup on the counter by the stove for bacon grease and cooked most everything in it.  Could that be the cause of my heart disease?  I'll admit, they are really good that way.


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 8, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> I generally don't eat eggs in restaurants--they are downright gross. Chickens typically are fed what is called layer mash. It is a combination of corn and other grains. My chickens also eat bananas, beans, bread, peaches, tomatoes, greens, bugs, snakes, worms, cheese, sour milk, buttermilk, oatmeal--just about anything they can find or I offer them. They love it when I clean out the fridge--there is usually some cheese or yogurt or other goodie in there that is "chicken feed." Battery-farm hens only get commercial feed. We picked up a flock of 10 birds from a commercial farm last summer. It took about 3 weeks for their eggs to "taste right." The yolks were pale and tasteless.




I have noticed that some egg yolks are bright orange and some are very pale.  I only get store bought eggs, no farm eggs.  

This will be my last egg question, I promise!  What is the correct way to hard boil an egg and get the shell to come off easily?  There are so many ideas out there.  I put the eggs in cold water to cover.  When the water starts to boil I set my timer for 10 minutes.  When done, I pour off the boiling water and fill the pot with cold water and let set for about 15 minutes.  Sometimes they peel easily and sometimes not.  I have heard that older eggs will peel easier than fresh eggs.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 8, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> My mother did that too!  She kept a little cup on the counter by the stove for bacon grease and cooked most everything in it.  Could that be the cause of my heart disease?  I'll admit, they are really good that way.



Not likely. High cholesterol and heart disease are due more to genetics. Pork fat actually has less saturated fat than butter.


----------



## Bmhughes89 (Aug 8, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Here in SW PA you rarely see brown eggs.  We do pass a farm that advertises brown eggs for sale.  People around here seem to think they are deficient in some way.  I remember my mother buying them once in a while when I was a kid.
> 
> I was googling to read up on eggs, and one thing I saw said that Grade AA eggs should be used for hard boiling, but not Grade A as the shells are thinner.  But I have boiled Grade A eggs and they turned out fine.  I would think they would peel better because the air space is bigger, so they say.



There is no difference in the nutritional value of the eggs. They are just from the different type of hens. The nutritional value depends on the chickens health, age, nutrition, etc. the older the egg the easier it is to peel. A fresh egg will be much harder to peel when hard boiled. AA eggs and A eggs don't have a difference for hard boiling. The difference between AA, A and B is the tightness of the egg white and height of the egg yolk. AA is good for over easy, poached, sunny side. Anything where the presentation of the eggs form is necessary. A and B can be used for hard boil, scrambled, omelets, etc.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 8, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> I have noticed that some egg yolks are bright orange and some are very pale.  I only get store bought eggs, no farm eggs.
> 
> This will be my last egg question, I promise!  What is the correct way to hard boil an egg and get the shell to come off easily?  There are so many ideas out there.  I put the eggs in cold water to cover.  When the water starts to boil I set my timer for 10 minutes.  When done, I pour off the boiling water and fill the pot with cold water and let set for about 15 minutes.  Sometimes they peel easily and sometimes not.  I have heard that older eggs will peel easier than fresh eggs.



Older eggs will peel easier than fresh eggs. The reason is that the shell is porous and some of the white has evaporated (that's why you get an air pocket in hb eggs). To determine if your eggs are "older," put them in a bowl of water. Fresh eggs sink and are horizontal. Older eggs will bob/stand upright in the water. I have had no success boiling fresh eggs (the shell does not come off clean). However, I have had great success baking fresh eggs. I use a mini-muffin tin and lay the eggs horizontally across the tin. I generally do 3-4 dozen at a time (I make pickled eggs).

Kitchen Tip: Baked Hard-Cooked Eggs - Alaska from ScratchAlaska from Scratch

FWIW, adding salt or vinegar to the water does nothing because you would need to boil the eggs for about an hour to change the ph level of the water sufficiently to make a difference.


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 8, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Older eggs will peel easier than fresh eggs. The reason is that the shell is porous and some of the white has evaporated (that's why you get an air pocket in hb eggs). To determine if your eggs are "older," put them in a bowl of water. Fresh eggs sink and are horizontal. Older eggs will bob/stand upright in the water. I have had no success boiling fresh eggs (the shell does not come off clean). However, I have had great success baking fresh eggs. I use a mini-muffin tin and lay the eggs horizontally across the tin. I generally do 3-4 dozen at a time (I make pickled eggs).
> 
> Kitchen Tip: Baked Hard-Cooked Eggs - Alaska from ScratchAlaska from Scratch
> 
> FWIW, adding salt or vinegar to the water does nothing because you would need to boil the eggs for about an hour to change the ph level of the water sufficiently to make a difference.




I never heard of baking the eggs.  I will have to try that.  Thanks!


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 8, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> I never heard of baking the eggs.  I will have to try that.  Thanks!


My theory as to why I can peel fresh "baked" hb eggs is that as the eggs bake, the heat of the oven causes some evaporation. When I peel "baked" hb eggs, there is an air pocket. When submerged in water to cook, there is no evaporation and I end up with a lot of the white sticking to the shell.


----------



## Bmhughes89 (Aug 8, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> My theory as to why I can peel fresh "baked" hb eggs is that as the eggs bake, the heat of the oven causes some evaporation. When I peel "baked" hb eggs, there is an air pocket. When submerged in water to cook, there is no evaporation and I end up with a lot of the white sticking to the shell.



Are you baking it in a water bath? If not its not a hard boiled egg.


----------



## Bmhughes89 (Aug 8, 2013)

It's just hard cooked (or hard baked) eggs


----------



## bakechef (Aug 8, 2013)

Well if we're going to be that picky, I guess that it's technically a hard "cooked" egg,  sheesh....


----------



## Bmhughes89 (Aug 8, 2013)

Well sorry, proper terminology and technique is important in cooking. Otherwise any creamy rice is a risotto or anything thrown in a pan is pan fried.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 8, 2013)

Bmhughes89 said:


> Well sorry, proper terminology and technique is important in cooking. Otherwise any creamy rice is a risotto or anything thrown in a pan is pan fried.



Well what we are talking about results in the same product regardless of cooking technique, what you are describing doesn't.

Describing it as a hard boiled egg helps others picture what the finished product actually is.   Calling it a baked egg describes a completely different dish all together.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 9, 2013)

Not to split fine hairs (usage determines definition), but according the the American Egg Board, the terms hard boiled and soft boiled are misnomers. If the eggs were boiled, they would be tough and rubbery. The AEB prefers the terms hard cooked or soft cooked, so baking the eggs instead of cooking them in water achieves the same end result, a hard cooked egg.  And, according to the AEB, adding salt to the water raises the boiling point when starting the eggs and this contributes to a rubbery white as well. Supposedly eggs should be 3-5 days old. I find mine have to be between 2-3 weeks old to peel nicely if cooked on the stove. I love baking the eggs, so have stopped hard cooking them on the stove. 

The freshness difference probably accounts for the time it takes for commercial eggs to get from the farm to the store (if the eggs are being shipped to one of the three locations that pasteurize eggs in the US before they reach the store. Eggs marked with a pink "P" in a circle are pasteurized).

Now, if you want to make a poached egg, the fresher the better because the white clings to the yolk and you don't end up with a mess of egg white in the pan.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 9, 2013)

My experience with hard boiling/cooking eggs is that they peel much more easily if I wash them and then store them in the fridge, in a cardboard carton, for at least 2 weeks.  I will have to try baking them--sounds like a great idea.  Store eggs peel easier because they are washed as part of the process, and because they are likely to be several days or weeks old when you buy them.

C-dub, one small correction about blood spots.  The blood comes from the beginning of the reproductive tract, and is the result of a small injury deep inside the hen.  If the chicken had trouble laying the egg, the blood would be on the shell.

A note about grading:  USDA graded eggs will have a shield on the box, with the letter grade inside.  Companies can grade their own eggs, to their own standards, and can call them 'grade A' or 'grade AAA' but they can't use the shield.  Grading is mostly cosmetic, both in eggs and in poultry products.  The eggs or chicken parts look right.  Inspection for disease or sanitation is different.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 9, 2013)

sparrowgrass said:


> C-dub, one small correction about blood spots.  The blood comes from the beginning of the reproductive tract, and is the result of a small injury deep inside the hen.  If the chicken had trouble laying the egg, the blood would be on the shell.


Often the eggs that have a blood spot also have some spots on the shell. I did have one egg that was all blood once. This is the reason I always crack the egg in a small cup and not directly in the pan. I generally only store washed eggs in the fridge. Speaking of which, my soft cooked eggs should be done! Baking the fresh ones in the oven works really well. In the winter, I put snow in the sink with water to get the water really, really cold.


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 9, 2013)

I have no way of knowing how old my eggs are when I buy them, but I always check the sell-by date on the carton.  Other than that, I would never have eggs 2 to 3 weeks old.  I usually buy eggs once a week.  For day to day hard cooked eggs I will probably continue to boil since it's usually only 1 or 2 eggs, but for Easter and if I'm making deviled eggs, I will definately be trying the baking procedure.  That's when I usually have the most trouble with the shells not coming off nicely.  For egg salad or potato salad,  I don't care as much.  

I know I said I was finished asking questions, but I guess I lied!  LOL  Why is it when you make pickled eggs they become rubbery?


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 9, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> I have no way of knowing how old my eggs are when I buy them, but I always check the sell-by date on the carton.  Other than that, I would never have eggs 2 to 3 weeks old.  I usually buy eggs once a week.  For day to day hard cooked eggs I will probably continue to boil since it's usually only 1 or 2 eggs, but for Easter and if I'm making deviled eggs, I will definately be trying the baking procedure.  That's when I usually have the most trouble with the shells not coming off nicely.  For egg salad or potato salad,  I don't care as much.
> 
> I know I said I was finished asking questions, but I guess I lied!  LOL  Why is it when you make pickled eggs they become rubbery?


It depends on the recipe. Some call for equal parts water to vinegar, others call for more vinegar than water. Some recipes include sugar, others don't. I'm guessing it is the vinegar that causes that to happen and the ratio of water:vinegar.

And, you don't want to know how long eggs can sit in a warehouse before they make it to the store. To check the freshness of your eggs, submerge them in water (I use one of those plastic tubs when I wash eggs). The freshest ones will stay on the bottom, horizontal. It is not unusual to get some really fresh eggs and some older eggs in the same carton.


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 9, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> It depends on the recipe. Some call for equal parts water to vinegar, others call for more vinegar than water. Some recipes include sugar, others don't. I'm guessing it is the vinegar that causes that to happen and the ratio of water:vinegar.
> 
> And, you don't want to know how long eggs can sit in a warehouse before they make it to the store. To check the freshness of your eggs, submerge them in water (I use one of those plastic tubs when I wash eggs). The freshest ones will stay on the bottom, horizontal. It is not unusual to get some really fresh eggs and some older eggs in the same carton.




I pickle my eggs in beet juice.  Put the juice in a big jar, add the eggs and whatever amount of vinegar needed to cover the eggs.  I like them, even rubbery!

I know you said that eggs are good for 45 days.  Would the date on the carton be 45 days from when they were laid?  I don't usually check my eggs, but I do see them stand up in the pan sometimes.  I don't pay much attention to it.  My husband says that if they actually float, don't eat them.  LOL  

I just checked my eggs that I bought 2 days ago at the discount grocery.  They lie perfectly flat in the bottom of the pan and the exp date is 8/26/13.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 9, 2013)

This might answer your question:

Sell date of eggs, Sell by date on eggs, Date Codes on Egg Cartons, How Fresh Are Your Eggs?


----------



## dcSaute (Aug 9, 2013)

there's not a lot of secrets to this, but there is a lot of partial information and outdated information and 'old tales' floating around.

first, none of it applies if the eggs are not USDA inspected/graded.
that may not be the case for small local suppliers and may also happen where the eggs are not in interstate commerce.  inside a state, rules vary.


Reference:

Agricultural Marketing Service - When & Where Packed

/quote
If an expiration date is used, it must be printed in month/day format and preceded by the appropriate prefix. "EXP", "Sell By", "Not to be sold after the date at the end of the carton" are examples of expiration dates. Expiration dates can be no more than 30 days from the day the eggs were packed into the carton.

Another type of code dating used indicates the recommended maximum length of time that the consumer can expect eggs to maintain their quality when stored under ideal conditions. Terminology such as "Use by", Use before", "Best before" indicates a period that the eggs should be consumed before overall quality diminishes. Code dating using these terms may not exceed 45 days including the day the eggs were packed into the carton.
/unquote

note the specific phrase:  from the date of packing - which is _not_ when the chicken laid the egg.

to the best of my knowledge, there are no time rules for how long eggs may be stored from date laid to date packed - however there was a batch of rule changes regarding storage/refrigeration/etc a while back - including a prohibition on "reprocessing" eggs - so whether there is a current "chicken to packaging" time limit, don't know.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for the information. I don't live in the US and don't sell my eggs commercially (nor have I bought eggs for over 3 years), so that question was one I could not answer from experience. I know when I collect my eggs. I also know that here in Ontario, eggs can sit in the warehouse for a long time before they are washed and packaged.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 10, 2013)

I find it amazing that we have 4 pages of discussion about eggs, but no one has asked about the nutrition value of whole eggs vs. egg whites. Who knew we could have so many questions about eggs and so many answers. Nature's perfect food--eggs.


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 10, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> I find it amazing that we have 4 pages of discussion about eggs, but no one has asked about the nutrition value of whole eggs vs. egg whites. Who knew we could have so many questions about eggs and so many answers. Nature's perfect food--eggs.




I looked it up.  

Eggs Whites vs. Whole Eggs, Whole Eggs, Egg White Nutrition, Egg Yolk Nutrition

I have always considered eggs and milk to be the 2 most nutritious foods.  That does not mean I want to expand this discussion to include milk.  I know about the controversy.  My husband thinks eggs are evil.  LOL  We get into it all the time because I eat eggs and I have heart disease.  I don't believe eggs are the cause of it, even though my cardiologist would probably tell me not to eat them.  I ate egg beaters for a while but my husband thought they were bad, too, so I figured I might as well be enjoying what I really like.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 10, 2013)

LOL. If you look at how much cholesterol is in Eggbeaters, you would see that there is more than in eggs. Eggs have gotten a bad rap however, the cholesterol in eggs is blood (serum) cholesterol so most people do not process it as "bad" cholesterol. Most of the nutritional value is in the yolk, as is the fat and most of the cholesterol. However, if one does not eat a high fat diet, eggs are not "bad." My doctor buys 3 dozen eggs from me every 2 weeks. She grew up in Eastern Europe and does not buy into the "eggs are bad for you" theory. My cholesterol is great, my bp is normal, and my BMI is good. The DH eats 2 eggs / day. His cholesterol barely registers. He eats very little fat, mostly veggies, not a lot of red meat.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 10, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> LOL. If you look at how much cholesterol is in Eggbeaters, you would see that there is more than in eggs...



Eggbeaters contain no cholesterol.  They are made from egg whites.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 10, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Eggbeaters contain no cholesterol.  They are made from egg whites.



That's what I thought too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 10, 2013)

It's the sodium content and extra ingredients of eggbeaters that I am not happy with.


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 10, 2013)

Well, I believe that God put the chickens here to lay the eggs for us to eat.  Some lab made the eggbeaters.  I'm going with God's eggs!


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 10, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's the sodium content and extra ingredients of eggbeaters that I am not happy with.


You're right. I thought my parents used Eggbeaters, but looking at the packaging on the Web, that is not the one they buy.  I can't remember what it is, but it is an egg replacement product. The nutritional information on the package indicates it has a whole lot of stuff added (stabilizers, etc.), more calories than an egg, and more cholesterol and sodium. Here in Canada, the eggs that have sat in the warehouse for up to ONE year are the ones that are used in those types of products. Eggbeaters is not the product my parents buy and not the package I looked at when I was there in May. My bad. What they buy doesn't come in a "milk carton." Whatever it is, I won't eat it. It has too much junk in it  that "real" eggs do not have. Besides, the most nutrition in an egg is in the yolk. So if you're going to eat a part of the egg, eat the yolk.

I have a bias re: "eggs are evil." I taught a course on canine and feline nutrition at a local college. Eggs are the scale against which protein content in pet food is evaluated, with eggs being the perfect source of protein. I probably could dig up the course notes and provide the formula to figure out "real" protein that is in pet food. I'm pretty sure those files are on this computer still!


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 10, 2013)

I once did a home visit for a rescued Saint Bernard where the couple owned a battery farm. I had no intention of placing a dog with them (they didn't have fencing, etc.), but I wanted to get inside the battery farm. What I saw made me sick. When they bragged about how many eggs they had in their warehouse and how long the eggs would be there before going to market, I knew that I had to have my own hens someday. It took awhile, but I can still see all those birds in those tiny boxes and the SMELL. I did not like seeing the conditions in which the hens were kept or knowing how long eggs sit in a warehouse before they reach market. 

I have a cookbook for those who sail. I can't find it, but I recall that eggs were kept in salt and could last up to one year. Not sure if the eggs were farm fresh or commercial, I'd have to find the cookbook. Suffice it to say, I prefer the eggs my girls lay. I know what they eat (they happen to love bananas, btw), I know the conditions in which they are kept, and they get out in the sun every day. Miss Broodie is still locked up with the chicks. Her comb has gotten very pale. I don't dare let the chicks and Miss Broodie out yet because of the threat of chicken hawks. I don't want to lose one of the chicks (or all of them). The combs also get very pale in the winter if the girls don't go out (they don't like snow).


----------



## dcSaute (Aug 10, 2013)

eggs are bad
eggs are good

salt is bad
salt is good

meat is bad
meat is good

etc.

today's problem is every yahoo with a computer Twits - no that's not Tweets - they're Twits... "authoritative" information about {something} / {virtually anything} and suddenly the whole world thinks to believe it.

Canada has it's own "food authorities" - but regrets I don't follow "them"

the last regulatory go-round in USA involved keeping shell eggs under 'constant' refrigeration.  as in, eggs delivered to supermarkets / store must travel in refrigerated trucks.....  per industry "doom & gloom" statements, I'm sure everyone has noticed the cost of eggs is now 3x previous . . . .

no, not to kept them fresh.  the point is/was to retard salmonella.
sheesh; UK and many other countries require laying hens to be vaccinated.  $0.36 per chick as I recall.  
but not in USA.  way easier to burn fossil fuel to refrigerate a semi-trailer.....

the new rules require eggs be refrigerated within 36 hours of being laid by the chicken.
see the problem?  not every hen lays her eggs on a convenient schedule.....

so (many lawsuits later) if you collect eggs daily at 5 PM, the 36 hour rule starts from 5 PM - anybody notice the egg could have been laid 23 hours, 59 minutes and 59 seconds comma yesterday?

which is not a problem except that.... per so many weird and wonderful sites, including FSIS, USDA, etc. - an egg stored at room temp for 24 hours "ages" as if refrigerated for a "week"

so,,,, ah nuts.  36 hours really isn't 36 hours - its (36+24) hours = 60 hours (minus a second) 
with the result that technically / legally the egg may already have the aged the equivalent of 2.5 weeks / 17-18 days before any refrigeration or "storage" limits are encountered.

quick, somebody tell me why it should take a day-and-a-half-plus to get an egg from the hen to the cooler?

I read on some site that added up all the legal maximums - eggs you're eating in April could have been laid in November.  don't want to think about that.

now, I agree entirely that many/most companies strive to produce/handle/sell the highest quality.
but there are companies who flaunt/push the "rules" to the limit.

personally I'd rather have a hen house - but that's not permitted in my neighborhood.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 10, 2013)

dcSaute said:


> personally I'd rather have a hen house - but that's not permitted in my neighborhood.


That is something that really gets my goat (speaking of which, goats are being used at the Congressional Cemetery--not sure if that is the name--in the DC area to clear poison ivy, etc.). Big Brother has gotten a bit too invasive. I love having laying hens. My grandparents raised prize-winning Rhode Island Reds. The eggs produced help feed the family during the depression. With so many children going hungry in the world, it just seems WRONG that families cannot have hens. I don't know of any municipalities that have outlawed gardens (although I do know of some that have banned clothes lines, another thing that was common where I grew up--and I hang all my clothes...which reminds me, bio-waste is supposed to be spread next week--no hanging laundry! At least I got a notice).


----------



## mysterychef (Aug 12, 2013)

I might have missed this answer but what are the little white specks inside the egg white? In a commercial kitchen we always used frozen pasteurized eggs in a gallon milk carton. We prepared a lot of food for children and elderly and felt that it was the safest most consistent way to use eggs.We didn't have to worry about anyone under cooking them. They had little or no taste and were full of junk and stabilizers. In fine dining we used farm fresh eggs They had Incredible taste. color and flavor, and we knew where they came from.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 12, 2013)

The little white strands on either end of the yolk are called chalazae. They serve to anchor the yolk to the white. The more pronounced, the fresher the egg. If the white is cloudy, that indicates the presence of naturally occurring carbon dioxide that has not had time to escape through the shell. As the egg ages, the carbon dioxide evaporates and the white becomes more transparent.

The DH hardly ever ate eggs until we got chickens. His breakfast now includes eggs. When he travels for business, he won't order eggs--they aren't "real" eggs. When I go visit my parents, I bring enough "real" eggs to last the entire time I'm there.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 12, 2013)

My town just passed an ordinance in June allowing chickens, with some restrictions, like a minimum lot size and maximum number of chickens. I signed a petition to allow it, although my lot is too small for us to have them. I figure they can't be any more bothersome than dogs.

It's my understanding that many municipalities banned chickens because, as people moved to the suburbs, they wanted a new lifestyle and didn't want to live as if they were on a farm.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 12, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> My town just passed an ordinance in June allowing chickens, with some restrictions, like a minimum lot size and maximum number of chickens. I signed a petition to allow it, although my lot is too small for us to have them. I figure they can't be any more bothersome than dogs.
> 
> It's my understanding that many municipalities banned chickens because, as people moved to the suburbs, they wanted a new lifestyle and didn't want to live as if they were on a farm.


 I thought municipalities banned them because of the fear of Avian flu and the noise roosters make. I live in a rural area--city folks move out here and they don't like it that the farmers spread manure on their fields. If you didn't want to live in the country, you should've stayed in the City is my opinion. I love the laid-back lifestyle of rural living. It is so quiet at night when you sit on your deck, look up at the BLACK sky (no light pollution), and hear the crickets and frogs. And, watch the lightening bugs.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 12, 2013)

In most areas, backyard chickens were banned long before avian flu became a concern.

From Changing Your City's Chicken Laws: 

"Introduction
In the post-WWII decades, many urban and suburban communities around the country instituted laws intended to distance us from our then-unfashionable rural roots. It was a time when neighborhoods were built without sidewalks,“ChemLawn” seemed like a great name for a business, and keeping chickens in the backyard served as an uncomfortable reminder of the fact Grandma used to slaughter a hen on the back porch every Sunday morning. Suburbanites seeded their lots with grass, installed lawn sprinklers, sprayed and sprayed and sprayed,and passed laws prohibiting chickens in urban and suburban backyards.
...
Chickens and the History of Suburban Development
Why Were Chickens Prohibited by Earlier Lawmakers?

The birth of the modern suburb was a time when many of us were seeking to define ourselves as sophisticated and more like those in the cosmopolitan city than like those in unfashionable rural small towns and farming communities. The car was a symbol of that cosmopolitan lifestyle, so we eliminated sidewalks – why, after all, would anyone walk who could afford to drive? The sidewalk became a symbol of poverty and backwardness. Later generations regretted that decision and many have retrofitted sidewalks and streetlights in their neighborhoods.

The keeping of chickens and other food‐producing animals was also unfashionable during the decades immediately following World War II, and for similar reasons. The problem wasn’t one of chickens creating a nuisance; it was one of wanting to seem modern, cosmopolitan, and sophisticated. (Appendix G)"


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 12, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> My town just passed an ordinance in June allowing chickens, with some restrictions, like a minimum lot size and maximum number of chickens. I signed a petition to allow it, although my lot is too small for us to have them. I figure they can't be any more bothersome than dogs.
> 
> It's my understanding that many municipalities banned chickens because, as people moved to the suburbs, they wanted a new lifestyle and didn't want to live as if they were on a farm.




I am your neighbor, Garlic....in PA.  Our town just passed the same ordinance, but it said in the paper that there were 5 parties interested in having chickens, so I don't expect a lot of people around here to do it.  The coops have to be off the ground and meet certain specifications.  They are not allowed to keep a rooster....no crowing allowed! LOL   Any slaughtering must be done indoors.  I thing they are limited to 7 chickens.  I live in a neighborhood of mostly elderly people.  I love eggs and would like to have fresh ones daily, but I will not be raising chickens.  

I tried Egg Beaters and Better N Eggs and  then I tried WalMart store brand.  I found those to taste the most like eggs and the price was lower.  But since they didn't stop my husband from hounding me about eating too many eggs, I went back to eating the whole eggs that I like.


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 12, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> ...
> 
> 
> The birth of the modern suburb was a time when many of us were seeking to define ourselves as sophisticated and more like those in the cosmopolitan city than like those in unfashionable rural small towns and farming communities. The car was a symbol of that cosmopolitan lifestyle, so we eliminated sidewalks – why, after all, would anyone walk who could afford to drive? The sidewalk became a symbol of poverty and backwardness. Later generations regretted that decision and many have retrofitted sidewalks and streetlights in their neighborhoods.
> ...




I grew up in the city.  I have never lived rural, but moved to the suburbs in my 30's.  I really missed the sidewalks.  I like to walk through the neighborhood and I want a sidewalk to walk on, but I have grown accustomed to it now.  Let me tell you about the first time I went to the county fair.  My daughter and her husband were going and asked if I wanted to come along.  It was a first for me, after living in the city.  I went through the animal displays and I was totally appalled at the smell!  I saw young children, taking their cows up to the milking house in their bare feet, walking through that ##$%^@  whatever.  LOL  I would have been wearing boots!  LOL  I swore I would never go there again.  But I went back the next year, and the next, and now it's an annual thing for me, and sometimes I go to the fair in the next county, too.  I even entered an afghan in the craft show and won a yellow ribbon with my first ever entry.  The only reason I don't think I could live rural now is because at my age, I don't want to be so far away from the stores etc.  I like having my grocery 1 mile away and Kohls Target and Walmart 5 miles away.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 12, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> ...I live in a rural area--city folks move out here and they don't like it that the farmers spread manure on their fields.* If you didn't want to live in the country, you should've stayed in the City* is my opinion...



That's true about a lot of stuff CW.  If you don't want to deal with _______, don't move to where you'll have to deal with _______!  It amazes me that people will move to a neighborhood that borders a highway...and then lobby to have those ugly barricades built.  Um, the freeway was there first people!

Enjoy your country life and all the benefits it offers.  Too many people don't realize how necessary it is to have peace and quiet.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 12, 2013)

I grew up in a suburb of LA, that was built not long after WWII. There were sidewalks. Sidewalks are important for kids.

The suburb I live in now, mostly built in the '70s, is short on sidewalks. Luckily there are sidewalks on my street and all the way to the dépanneur (convenience store in Québec), actually, all the way to the closest SAQ (province owned liquor store).


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 12, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I grew up in a suburb of LA, that was built not long after WWII. There were sidewalks. Sidewalks are important for kids.




I remember roller skating up and down the sidewalk when I was a kid.  Where I live now and where my son lives, there's no where for my grandson to ride his bike.  He has to be taken somewhere to ride his bike.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 12, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> I remember roller skating up and down the sidewalk when I was a kid.  Where I live now and where my son lives, there's no where for my grandson to ride his bike.  He has to be taken somewhere to ride his bike.


You know, I was thinking about the roller skating too. Remember those clamp on roller skates that could be turned into a skate board when you felt you were too old for roller skates?


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 16, 2013)

Ah, I thought of another egg question.  Why do people buy those already boiled and peeled eggs in the little plastic bag?  I was so shocked when I saw them, because we eat all our HBEs with a day of cooking them.  The only thing I can figure out is that they don't usually buy eggs, but are making something like potato salad or egg salad that calls for HBEs.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't know. Restaurants/commercial kitchens buy them by the case. The eggs stink when you cut open the bag and must be rinsed. I certainly don't buy them.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 16, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Ah, I thought of another egg question.  Why do people buy those already boiled and peeled eggs in the little plastic bag?  I was so shocked when I saw them, because we eat all our HBEs with a day of cooking them.  The only thing I can figure out is that they don't usually buy eggs, but are making something like potato salad or egg salad that calls for HBEs.


Never heard of that.

I can think of one good reason: Imagine you are about to take a trip by bus or train and you need something to eat that's actually food. Much better for you than a bag of chips or a Twinkie.

I would be concerned about the stuff they probably put on the eggs to make them stay fresh. Luckily, if it is sold as food, it should say in the ingredients.


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 16, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Never heard of that.
> 
> I can think of one good reason: Imagine you are about to take a trip by bus or train and you need something to eat that's actually food. Much better for you than a bag of chips or a Twinkie.
> 
> I would be concerned about the stuff they probably put on the eggs to make them stay fresh. Luckily, if it is sold as food, it should say in the ingredients.




I would rather take an egg I cooked at home.  I would know when it was cooked.  Maybe they don't have these in Canada.  Here in Pennsylvania, we have them above the display of eggs in the dairy case.  You might not have noticed them.  The day I first noticed them I had to call my husband over because I knew he wouldn't believe me without seeing them.  He would never eat an egg that wasn't cooked the same day.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 16, 2013)

I haven't seen them in grocery stores here, but I don't really look in the egg section except one in a while to look at how small the large eggs are <g>. Institutional kitchens order them by the case. The eggs are prepared by one of the large egg producers. They are tumbled to peel them and the eggs used are usually the older eggs. And, they give off a very strong sulfur smell, tend to be somewhat rubbery, and the yolks dry and a bit crumbly. Nothing like the hard cooked eggs I make at home.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 16, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> I would rather take an egg I cooked at home.  I would know when it was cooked.  Maybe they don't have these in Canada.  Here in Pennsylvania, we have them above the display of eggs in the dairy case.  You might not have noticed them.  The day I first noticed them I had to call my husband over because I knew he wouldn't believe me without seeing them.  He would never eat an egg that wasn't cooked the same day.


I was talking about when you don't have time to cook at home or when you aren't leaving from home, like on the way home.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 16, 2013)

They are in convenience stores around here...personally, I'd rather eat a raw egg.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 16, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> They are in convenience stores around here...personally, I'd rather eat a raw egg.



Heh.  You first, PF!

Though I might if it comes from one of CWS's girls.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 16, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Heh.  You first, PF!
> 
> Though I might if it comes from one of CWS's girls.



As long as I'm allowed to whisk it, I can down raw eggs.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 16, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> As long as I'm allowed to whisk it, I can down raw eggs.



No whisking.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhkdLHSKo9s&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 17, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Ah, I thought of another egg question.  Why do people buy those already boiled and peeled eggs in the little plastic bag?....





taxlady said:


> ...I can think of one good reason: Imagine you are about to take a trip by bus or train and you need something to eat that's actually food.....



First saw those in the Orlando, FL area, in bags and little clamshells that held 3-6 eggs.  I figured they were good for people who would run into the store to pick up wholesome munchies before heading to one of the parks.  They were the first stores I would see packages of prepared relishes too, like bags of cut-up celery or carrots.  Bags of cheese squares.  That kind of stuff.  Don't know whether the ideas started in FL and spread, but they must be popular because so many people just don't care about cooking or food like us here at DC.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 17, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Ah, I thought of another egg question.  Why do people buy those already boiled and peeled eggs in the little plastic bag?  I was so shocked when I saw them, because we eat all our HBEs with a day of cooking them.  The only thing I can figure out is that they don't usually buy eggs, but are making something like potato salad or egg salad that calls for HBEs.



I can imagine that it's because people can't be bothered to cook and peel eggs.  You'd be shocked if you worked in a grocery store and saw every day just how many people can't be bothered to do for themselves.  Convenience products sell like crazy.   

It could also be a suburban vs country thing.  When I lived in Maine, during the holiday season we would bring in pallets of baking supplies.  When I moved here a suburb, we brought in pallets of pre made pies and cookies instead. Pre made pies were something that just didn't sell well back home.  I'm pretty sure that I'd never even tried one until I moved here.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 17, 2013)

I've been interested to notice that on American cookery programmes (of which we get a lot on British television) there doesn't seem to be the same paranoia about raw and under-cooked eggs in home-made ice cream, custard based desserts, meringues, cake frosting, etc., that there is in the UK. 

Over here every time a recipe is featured on television or the radio (yes, occasionally) or appears in a book or magazine there is always a rider that this dish should not be served to the elderly, sick, very young, immune suppressed, etc., due to the presence of raw or under-cooked eggs.

This is despite legal requirements for commercial hens to be vaccinated against salmonella.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 17, 2013)

bakechef said:


> I can imagine that it's because people can't be bothered to cook and peel eggs. You'd be shocked if you worked in a grocery store and saw every day just how many people can't be bothered to do for themselves. Convenience products sell like crazy.
> 
> It could also be a suburban vs country thing. When I lived in Maine, during the holiday season we would bring in pallets of baking supplies. When I moved here a suburb, we brought in pallets of pre made pies and cookies instead. Pre made pies were something that just didn't sell well back home. I'm pretty sure that I'd never even tried one until I moved here.


UK supermarkets sell bags of ice cubes (!!!) in the freezer section but the really lunatic product is frozen ready-made omelettes which take longer to re-heat than it takes to make a fresh one!


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 17, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> As long as I'm allowed to whisk it, I can down raw eggs.


When I was a little girl my mother was recovering from a serious illness and, to build her up, the doctor recommended an egg whisked up in a glass of sherry to be taken every morning . She hated both sherry and the raw egg so used to hold her breath while she swallowed it down in one.

The medical world would have hysterics if anyone prescribed this nowadays!


----------



## bakechef (Aug 17, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> UK supermarkets sell bags of ice cubes (!!!) in the freezer section but the really lunatic product is frozen ready-made omelettes which take longer to re-heat than it takes to make a fresh one!



Every supermarket here sells large bags of ice cubes 10-20 pound bags, usually used to fill a cooler chest for the beach, picnic, sporting event etc..


----------



## taxlady (Aug 17, 2013)

bakechef said:


> I can imagine that it's because people can't be bothered to cook and peel eggs.  You'd be shocked if you worked in a grocery store and saw every day just how many people can't be bothered to do for themselves.  Convenience products sell like crazy.
> 
> It could also be a suburban vs country thing.  When I lived in Maine, during the holiday season we would bring in pallets of baking supplies.  When I moved here a suburb, we brought in pallets of pre made pies and cookies instead. Pre made pies were something that just didn't sell well back home.  I'm pretty sure that I'd never even tried one until I moved here.


Some people just can't be bothered to cook. I have a friend who ate all of his meals in restos until he got married. I once moved into an apartment and we had to ask the landlord to have the gas turned back on. It couldn't just be turned on - it had to be certified by a licensed plumber because it had been off for more than a year. The previous tenant didn't cook and didn't want to pay the monthly minimum for gas, when that was just for the stove.


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 17, 2013)

bakechef said:


> Every supermarket here sells large bags of ice cubes 10-20 pound bags, usually used to fill a cooler chest for the beach, picnic, sporting event etc..




They sell bags of ice everywhere around here.  When I know in advance that we are having a party, I put ice cubes in plastic bags and put them in my big freezer so I don't have to buy bags of ice.  I have never bought a bag of ice.


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 17, 2013)

I would not eat a raw egg, but I have been known to eat cookie dough that contains raw eggs.  Somehow it's just not the same.  I also eat eggs with runny yolks, but not runny whites.


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 17, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> First saw those in the Orlando, FL area, in bags and little clamshells that held 3-6 eggs.  I figured they were good for people who would run into the store to pick up wholesome munchies before heading to one of the parks.  They were the first stores I would see packages of prepared relishes too, like bags of cut-up celery or carrots.  Bags of cheese squares.  That kind of stuff.  Don't know whether the ideas started in FL and spread, but they must be popular because so many people just don't care about cooking or food like us here at DC.




The one time I was going to buy pre-shredded cabbage for coleslaw they were out of it, so I guess I'm just not meant to take those shortcuts.  I cut up my own veggies most of the time, but on occasion I have bought the little bags of cut up broccoli and cauliflower if I needed a small amount and didn't want the big bunches to go to waste.  It seems when you buy broccoli and cauliflower you get so much, more than I would use for 2 people, and it doesn't keep long.  Could I cut it up and freeze it?


----------



## bakechef (Aug 17, 2013)

I do buy salad mixes.  By the time I buy assorted greens I would spend a small fortune, and have way too much that would go to waste.  This way we each get a side salad to go with dinner and he gets to take one to work the next day, no waste.  I usually buy shredded lettuce for tacos too, it's all about not wasting food, although buying a head of lettuce would be cheaper, but then I'd have to remember to use it all.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 17, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> The one time I was going to buy pre-shredded cabbage for coleslaw they were out of it, so I guess I'm just not meant to take those shortcuts.  I cut up my own veggies most of the time, but on occasion I have bought the little bags of cut up broccoli and cauliflower if I needed a small amount and didn't want the big bunches to go to waste.  It seems when you buy broccoli and cauliflower you get so much, more than I would use for 2 people, and it doesn't keep long.  Could I cut it up and freeze it?



I buy the crowns (I don't like broccoli stumps) those are sold individual clumps instead of three stalks bundled together.  I buy one crown for each of us on average.  I don't buy cauliflower because I don't care for it.

I think that if you blanch broccoli (maybe even cauliflower) then you can freeze it.


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 17, 2013)

bakechef said:


> I do buy salad mixes.  By the time I buy assorted greens I would spend a small fortune, and have way too much that would go to waste.  This way we each get a side salad to go with dinner and he gets to take one to work the next day, no waste.  I usually buy shredded lettuce for tacos too, it's all about not wasting food, although buying a head of lettuce would be cheaper, but then I'd have to remember to use it all.




I quit buying bagged salad when they had those recalls for salmonella.  DH wouldn't eat it anyway.  He only likes iceberg, and green leaf.  

I think I will try freezing broccoli and cauliflower.  I have a food saver that vacuum seals.  It can't hurt to try.  If it doesn't work, then I learned.  

Still won't buy those pre-cooked eggs.  Yuk!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 17, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> I quit buying bagged salad when they had those recalls for salmonella.  DH wouldn't eat it anyway.  He only likes iceberg, and green leaf.
> 
> I think I will try freezing broccoli and cauliflower.  I have a food saver that vacuum seals.  It can't hurt to try.  If it doesn't work, then I learned.
> 
> Still won't buy those pre-cooked eggs.  Yuk!



Anything that is grown on the ground can have salmonella in it, since that's where the bacteria is. That said, buy what you like  I buy the packages of three romaine hearts and use them for any lettuce needs we have. I make salads 2-4 times a week, and they last at least that long, so we rarely have waste.

I don't buy pre-cooked eggs because they're usually overcooked and tough, but I don't think there's any safety reason to eat hard-cooked eggs the same day they're cooked.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 17, 2013)

bakechef said:


> I do buy salad mixes.  By the time I buy assorted greens I would spend a small fortune, and have way too much that would go to waste.  This way we each get a side salad to go with dinner and he gets to take one to work the next day, no waste.  I usually buy shredded lettuce for tacos too, it's all about not wasting food, although buying a head of lettuce would be cheaper, but then I'd have to remember to use it all.



+1

I can't eat it fast enough, I buy it preshredded/mixed and sometimes I still can't get it eaten.  Shrek doesn't eat any of that anymore...a bag of mixed greens is enough for a week 's lunch at work.


----------



## Addie (Aug 17, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> I've been interested to notice that on American cookery programmes (of which we get a lot on British television) there doesn't seem to be the same paranoia about raw and under-cooked eggs in home-made ice cream, custard based desserts, meringues, cake frosting, etc., that there is in the UK.
> 
> Over here every time a recipe is featured on television or the radio (yes, occasionally) or appears in a book or magazine there is always a rider that this dish should not be served to the elderly, sick, very young, immune suppressed, etc., due to the presence of raw or under-cooked eggs.
> 
> This is despite legal requirements for commercial hens to be vaccinated against salmonella.


 
We get the same warnings. The shows usually give us an alternative choice to the raw egg. As an elderly, I stay away from them completely. I just watched an American Test Kitchen episode that made a sauce for smoked salmon and it used a raw egg. No warning there. And that surprised me. I would never make that sauce. For years they were very diligent about warning us. My guess would be that we got the message so they have gotten lax in their warnings. I don't know if we vaccinate our hens though. We have two very large major chicken producers. Tyson and Perdue. Tyson has come under some real scrutiny by the USDA, (our watchdog) but Perdue is promoting the care they give their chickens. I don't know if they can be believed or not.


----------



## Addie (Aug 17, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> +1
> 
> I can't eat it fast enough, I buy it preshredded/mixed and sometimes I still can't get it eaten. Shrek doesn't eat any of that anymore...a bag of mixed greens is enough for a week 's lunch at work.


 
As a teenager I was introduced to eating Bib lettuce (or any lettuce leaf) dipped in apple cider or Chinese vinegar as a snack. The recipe taught to me added a bit of ice water to the vinegar to cut the acidity. Occasionally, even though I can't eat raw roughage will eat this as a snack. I just cut the lettuce up into tiny pieces and enjoy myself. Then I pay for it later.


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 17, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Anything that is grown on the ground can have salmonella in it, since that's where the bacteria is. That said, buy what you like  I buy the packages of three romaine hearts and use them for any lettuce needs we have. I make salads 2-4 times a week, and they last at least that long, so we rarely have waste.
> 
> I don't buy pre-cooked eggs because they're usually overcooked and tough, but I don't think there's any safety reason to eat hard-cooked eggs the same day they're cooked.




I just don't have any reason to have hard-cooked eggs cooked ahead.  It doesn't take that long to make them, and I like them warm.  It's not that I wouldn't eat a hard-cooked egg that is a few days old, I just eat them when I make them, mostly.  

I love romaine.  If I bought that I would probably eat more salads.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 17, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> ..I love romaine.  If I bought that I would probably eat more salads.



Well we've pretty much drifted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but since you're the OP I guess it's OK!  Buy a head of romaine the next time you shop, take the outer leaves off for salad or sandwiches (you can wrap in dampened paper towels and put into a plastic produce bag - just use within a day or two or they'll go limp) and grill the rest of it!  Delish.   I cut it in half, starting at the base, and rinse thoroughly.  Splay the leaves out and roll in a clean towel to get most of the water out, then prep for the grill.  There is an older thread here that has lots of suggestions and information.

Himself was very reluctant when I sent the romaine out along side the pork chops.  He was a convert when he had it for his salad later.  A little dressing, bacon, hard-cooked egg (homemade,  I might add  ) and chopped tomatoes was all.  He added bleu cheese, I had feta, and we were both happy.  Let me know if you try it.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 17, 2013)

Sometimes I'll cook a dozen eggs and pop them in the fridge in a zip top bag, they seem to be good for a week, but they don't last long with rob in the house, he loves them!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 17, 2013)

Shrek often does up a couple dozen eggs, they last a week.  The trick is to get him to eat something other than the eggs.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 17, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek often does up a couple dozen eggs, they last a week.  The trick is to get him to eat something other than the eggs.



Yeah, that sounds familiar.  I'll hear the fridge open, and he'll be in the bag of eggs.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 20, 2013)

I have popped some hard cooked chopped eggs in the freezer following PF's suggesting. If you put hard cooked peeled eggs in the fridge in water, you should change the water every day. This I learned in the "food industry."


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 20, 2013)

bakechef said:


> Yeah, that sounds familiar.  I'll hear the fridge open, and he'll be in the bag of eggs.



You're starting to sound married already!


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 20, 2013)

Addie said:


> We get the same warnings. The shows usually give us an alternative choice to the raw egg. As an elderly, I stay away from them completely. I just watched an American Test Kitchen episode that made a sauce for smoked salmon and it used a raw egg. No warning there. And that surprised me. I would never make that sauce. For years they were very diligent about warning us. My guess would be that we got the message so they have gotten lax in their warnings. I don't know if we vaccinate our hens though. We have two very large major chicken producers. Tyson and Perdue. Tyson has come under some real scrutiny by the USDA, (our watchdog) but Perdue is promoting the care they give their chickens. I don't know if they can be believed or not.


Interesting. Thanks, Addie.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 21, 2013)

Not sure about the US, but I do know that all chicks sold by hatcheries in Canada are vaccinated. I vaccinate my chicks.


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 21, 2013)

Here is a link to a report on vaccination of chicks in US.  

US should vaccinate poultry to stop killer salmonella - health - 13 February 2013 - New Scientist

Another article said that Tyson plants tested highest for salmonella, Pilgrim was second and Perdue, third.  They are the 3 main chicken producers in the US. And even vaccinating doesn't remove all risk of salmonella.

Reading this almost makes me want to quit eating chicken and eggs, but since they are 2 of my favorite foods and I never got sick from salmonella in 67 years, I am going to press my luck and continue to eat them.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 21, 2013)

I was reading about this today. One needs to remember that the condition in which commercial chickens are kept are deplorable and the number of birds packed into the facilities (100,000 +). There are often dead chickens, feces, feathers, etc. covering the floors, etc. of these facilities. It may not be the chickens, rather the environment that contribute to salmonella contamination.


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 30, 2013)

The chicken ordinance in our town did not pass, but it is not completely off the table.  It might go through if they increase the sq footage required for them.  There are only a handful of people requesting it, but hundreds signing petitions against it.  The planning commission is concerned about policing the issues between the people with the chickens and their neighbors.  We shall wait and see how it turns out.  I'm betting it will not go through.


----------



## Addie (Aug 30, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Here is a link to a report on vaccination of chicks in US.
> 
> US should vaccinate poultry to stop killer salmonella - health - 13 February 2013 - New Scientist
> 
> ...



Carol, one way you can prevent getting sick from your eggs is when you crack an egg open, don't put the empty shell back in the carton. A lot of home cooks do this. The salmonella in inside the egg, not on the outside on the shell. Thus when you put the empty shell back into the carton the salmonella is now exposed to everything in that carton. Just a drop of the small amount still in the shell dripping on to the outside of the other eggs in the carton is one way of spreading the salmonella. The next time you take eggs out of that carton, you are running the risk of salmonella poison. And like meat, you should wash your hands after handling eggs. 

I am not surprised that Tyson tested the highest. They have been sited more than once for the condition of their facilities. I never buy Tyson products. Frozen or fresh.


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 30, 2013)

Addie said:


> Carol, one way you can prevent getting sick from your eggs is when you crack an egg open, don't put the empty shell back in the carton. A lot of home cooks do this. The salmonella in inside the egg, not on the outside on the shell. Thus when you put the empty shell back into the carton the salmonella is now exposed to everything in that carton. Just a drop of the small amount still in the shell dripping on to the outside of the other eggs in the carton is one way of spreading the salmonella. The next time you take eggs out of that carton, you are running the risk of salmonella poison. And like meat, you should wash your hands after handling eggs.
> 
> I am not surprised that Tyson tested the highest. They have been sited more than once for the condition of their facilities. I never buy Tyson products. Frozen or fresh.




Hmmm, I would never think to put the shell back in the carton.  Actually, when I'm using eggs, I get out the number of eggs I need and set them on the counter, then put the carton away.  I always crack each egg into a cup to make sure it's ok before adding it to the recipe or pan, and to make sure I don't get any shells in.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 30, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Hmmm, I would never think to put the shell back in the carton. Actually, when I'm using eggs, I get out the number of eggs I need and set them on the counter, then put the carton away. I always crack each egg into a cup to make sure it's ok before adding it to the recipe or pan, and to make sure I don't get any shells in.


I do the cup thing too. Mother and grandmother taught me to do it and add the eggs individually so if one egg was bad it wouldn't taint the rest of the eggs or the recipe. I still do it but I haven't seen a bad egg in donkeys' years.

Primary (5-11 years) schools used to use egg cartons for craft projects when I was a trainee teacher but since the salmonella panic they aren't allowed to do that. (The same applies to using toilet roll "middles" which is probably a Good Thing).

As a child in the 1950s I was always taught that duck eggs should always be well cooked - either in cakes or if fried, boiled, etc., cooked hard because if they weren't they would give you food poisoning. However, I've recently seen television chefs using them with soft yolks or in one case raw.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 30, 2013)

Addie said:


> ... The salmonella in inside the egg, not on the outside on the shell....



From the CDC:

.....However, stringent procedures for cleaning and inspecting eggs were implemented in the 1970s and have made illness from Salmonella caused by chicken feces on the outside of egg shells extremely rare........

.....An estimated one in 20,000 eggs is internally contaminated........

Addie, there's a better chance some crazy Boston driver will run you over while you're on your scooter than of me getting sick from an egg.


----------



## Addie (Aug 30, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> From the CDC:
> 
> .....However, stringent procedures for cleaning and inspecting eggs were implemented in the 1970s and have made illness from Salmonella caused by chicken feces on the outside of egg shells extremely rare........
> 
> ...



There is nothing wrong with Boston drivers. It just that you tourists don't know our rules. 

1. The roads belong to us, the Boston driver, not the tourist. After all we are the ones that built those roads.   

2. When we are in need of a laugh, we direct tourists to our Rotaries.

3. There is no rule. All rules have been canceled for the Boston driver.  

4. All rules, regulations and driving laws are for others, not the Boston drivers. 

5. See #1. 

6. Ignore traffic lights. They are really Christmas lights that someone forgot to take down after the holidays. 

7. If there is a traffic jam or double parking, then drive on the sidewalk. 

Enough for now. But there are more rules for us, the Boston driver.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 30, 2013)

Addie said:


> There is nothing wrong with Boston drivers. It just that you tourists don't know our rules....



Addie, I typed out all kinds of replies...but I didn't want to clutter the thread with lots of OT comments.  See mods, I can be good sometimes.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 30, 2013)

And, about drivers in Mass., blind spot, what do ya mean?


----------



## Addie (Aug 30, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Addie, I typed out all kinds of replies...but I didn't want to clutter the thread with lots of OT comments.  See mods, I can be good sometimes.



 CG, I have to remember to put the wink in mine. It was written with tongue in cheek. And you are a good girl


----------



## Addie (Aug 30, 2013)

taxlady said:


> And, about drivers in Mass., blind spot, what do ya mean?



Andy, I am not a driver. You want to take this one?


----------



## radhuni (Aug 30, 2013)

79 cents = 513.5 Rupees, so the price of 1 egg is 513.5 INR . In india the price of a egg is only 5 INR at average.


----------



## joesfolk (Aug 30, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> Primary (5-11 years) schools used to use egg cartons for craft projects when I was a trainee teacher but since the salmonella panic they aren't allowed to do that. (The same applies to using toilet roll "middles" which is probably a Good Thing).
> 
> As a child in the 1950s I was always taught that duck eggs should always be well cooked - either in cakes or if fried, boiled, etc., cooked hard because if they weren't they would give you food poisoning. However, I've recently seen television chefs using them with soft yolks or in one case raw.


I actually have a little bell made from an egg Carton portion and a pipe cleaner that I made in kindergarten more than 50 years ago.  It is my most cherished ornament.  Never did it occur to me that there could be salmonella on it.  I think I'll just keep on risking it.
Oh by the way.  Duck eggs make the lightest cakes.  Not sure if that is to do with the composition of the eggs or the fact that theyare generally bigger than chicken eggs but man I love having duck eggs for baking.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 31, 2013)

Love it, joesfolk. I have several of those, too. 

Hens that are happy and well cared for in a clean coop, are most likely not to be a problem re: salmonella. My girls are, dare I suggest, very happy hens and I am confident that I can pass their eggs on to folks and not worry about anything--well, other than people get addicted to the eggs the girls lay--best eggs around!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 31, 2013)

There are about 300 million people in the United States. Let's say they eat twice a day on average; that's 600 million meals. There are about 42,000 cases of salmonella reported in the U.S. each year. So the chance of getting salmonella from an egg is 0.00007. 

It's even less than that, because people don't eat eggs at every meal, but this is the limit of my statistics skills


----------



## Addie (Aug 31, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> There are about 300 million people in the United States. Let's say they eat twice a day on average; that's 600 million meals. There are about 42,000 cases of salmonella reported in the U.S. each year. So the chance of getting salmonella from an egg is 0.00007.
> 
> It's even less than that, because people don't eat eggs at every meal, but this is the limit of my statistics skills



Well you are better than me with math. My mind blanks whenever there are numbers involved. The Pirate and Spike can do mental math in seconds without a pencil and paper. Poo is right behind them. He loves Math. If he hadn't gone into medicine, he probably would be teaching advance math at MIT.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 31, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Hmmm, I would never think to put the shell back in the carton.  Actually, when I'm using eggs, I get out the number of eggs I need and set them on the counter, then put the carton away.  I always crack each egg into a cup to make sure it's ok before adding it to the recipe or pan, and to make sure I don't get any shells in.


When cracking an egg, it is best to crack it on a flat surface (not the edge of a pan, cup, etc.). If cracked on the edge of something, there is a risk of bacteria getting in the cup, pan, etc.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 18, 2013)

I learned that factory eggs are often washed using a chemical solution. I had been washing my eggs that I sold in cold water. I have since decided to only wash the eggs that are "dirty." Those with a bit of shavings on them get a wipe off with a dry cloth. Those washed are done in 20 degree C water. Why? Washing the bloom off the egg in cold water can allow bacteria to be pushed into the egg through the porous shell. I'm just not interested in washing the girls' eggs in a diluted bleach solution...wouldn't that also be able to be 'pushed into the egg'? 

W5 has a documentary on battery chicken farms tomorrow night for those who can get CTV. I think you can probably watch it on the Internet as well. Probably not s/thing one wants to watch if one does not wish to know what goes on behind closed doors when it comes to factory chicken farming.

CTV News | W5 - Investigative Reports, News and Current Affairs


----------



## Addie (Oct 18, 2013)

Back in the mid 70's I was living in Tacoma. One of the news channels did a report on chicken hatchlings. It show 50 gallon barrels on newly hatched chickens being dumped into a commercial trash compactor. Barrel after barrel. Too many chicks had been hatched for the Easter Season. I don't need to say that there was a huge outcry from the public! They did warn the viewer about what they were going to be seeing. I wished I had listened and changed the channel. I still have the image in my brain.


----------



## CarolPa (Oct 18, 2013)

I am glad I didn't see that, Addie, and I wish I hadn't read your post.  LOL  But it doesn't surprise me that they did that.


----------



## Addie (Oct 18, 2013)

I went shopping a couple of weeks ago. I saw a woman swapping out medium eggs for jumbo. She was surprised when she was through that the cover would not close. She gave up when trying to force it, a couple of the eggs cracked. She just left them there and decided to take a carton of large eggs.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 1, 2014)

Thought this was an interesting article:

Why English Eggs Are Way Different From American Ones


----------



## taxlady (Jun 1, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> Thought this was an interesting article:
> 
> Why English Eggs Are Way Different From American Ones


Nice article.

"British farmers have been vaccinating their hens against salmonella  since the 1990s. While the "drop in salmonella infections in Britain was  stunning," according to the New York Times, the FDA has not yet mandated vaccination here in the U.S."

Is the US worried about autistic hens? It has been demonstrated that vaccination doesn't cause autism.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 1, 2014)

taxlady said:


> ...Is the US worried about autistic hens? It has been demonstrated that vaccination doesn't cause autism.




No.  The FDA won't implement a regulation that would cost egg farmers more time and money.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 1, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Nice article.
> 
> "British farmers have been vaccinating their hens against salmonella  since the 1990s. While the "drop in salmonella infections in Britain was  stunning," according to the New York Times, the FDA has not yet mandated vaccination here in the U.S."
> 
> *Is the US worried about autistic hens? It has been demonstrated that vaccination doesn't cause autism.*


----------



## CarolPa (Jun 1, 2014)

Why is it that some eggs shells seem to be so thin and others so thick?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 1, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


>




  Autistic hens!

Mexico follows similar procedures.  The eggs are never refrigerated, instead, they sit on pallets in the middle of the grocery stores.  And they are also delicious.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 1, 2014)

[QUOTE CarolPa] Why is it that some eggs shells seem to be so thin and others so thick? 		[/QUOTE]

I think that may be due to hen health...but I am not sure.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 1, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Autistic hens!
> 
> Mexico follows similar procedures.  The eggs are never refrigerated, instead, they sit on pallets in the middle of the grocery stores.  And they are also delicious.



We've been going to Aruba for 15 years.  It used to be that eggs were on a wood pallet on the floor in front of the cooler chest.  I think there were so many complaints from US tourists that now all the egg cartons are in the cooler chest.  The real issue there was cracked and broken eggshells.  You sometimes had to go through several dozen to find a whole one or shift eggs around to make a sound dozen.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 1, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> We've been going to Aruba for 15 years.  It used to be that eggs were on a wood pallet on the floor in front of the cooler chest.  I think there were so many complaints from US tourists that now all the egg cartons are in the cooler chest.  The real issue there was cracked and broken eggshells.  You sometimes had to go through several dozen to find a whole one or shift eggs around to make a sound dozen.



The eggs we've seen on the pallets in Mexico are sold by 2 dozen, maybe more, in a lidless carton, and covered in plastic wrap.  I haven't seen eggs sold by the dozen there.  I'm pretty sure the locals will mix and match to make sure they're not buying broken eggs.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jun 1, 2014)

How do you to tell if a fresh egg is still good?

The wind blew down our entire back fence last week.Our neighbors chickens have been living in my back yard under a tree where they have built a nest.For quite a while now.I thought they knew she was flying over laying her eggs and climbing the tree to get back home again.

My GR just loves them.He doesn't bother them.Chase them around.Just looks at them like what are you?Wish he would chase that annoying rooster out of the yard!

He found 15 the week before.5 the morning he came over to let us know.
Some shells are brown, some green why is that?

He gave me a dozen.


----------



## Addie (Jun 1, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> Thought this was an interesting article:
> 
> Why English Eggs Are Way Different From American Ones



"Aha!" Said the blind carpenter as he picked up his hammer and saw. My first husband was from The Lakes District in Northern England. He always complained that he would never be able to stop craving just one egg from back home. Now I understand what he was talking about. Personally, I thought he was nuts. And egg is an egg. Get over it. But I was just a young bride. What did I know. Maybe that is why I haunt my son when I know he is coming to my house to bring a dozen farm fresh eggs with him. When I think of it, I remember the yolks being bright orange and really high. They made the best ever scrambled eggs when I was a kid.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 1, 2014)

CWS, on average, how many eggs do your chickens lay in their lifetimes?

I read the Forbes article that was linked in that article, Why American Eggs Would Be Illegal In A British Supermarket, And Vice Versa - Forbes.

"Farmers cite cost as the main reason not to opt for vaccination –FDA  estimates say it would cost about 14 cents a bird. The average hen  produces about 260 eggs over the course of her lifetime."

260 sounds low to me. That's less than an egg a day, if the birds only live for a year. But, I really don't know much about hens. I just did a bit of reading and an average of .75 eggs/day would be pretty good. I guess those commercial chickens don't live very long.


----------



## Addie (Jun 1, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> [QUOTE CarolPa] Why is it that some eggs shells seem to be so thin and others so thick?



I think that may be due to hen health...but I am not sure.[/QUOTE]

Brown shells are thicker than white shells. RIR (Rhode Island Reds) hens lay brown eggs. That's why New Englanders have mostly RIR.


----------



## Addie (Jun 1, 2014)

taxlady said:


> CWS, on average, how many eggs do your chickens lay in their lifetimes?
> 
> I read the Forbes article that was linked in that article, Why American Eggs Would Be Illegal In A British Supermarket, And Vice Versa - Forbes.
> 
> ...



TL, on a commercial farm, chickens that are kept for egg laying purposes only, have the lights on around the clock. In the winter when the days are shorter, chicken tend to slow down on the egg laying. Hence the lights. Once a chicken shows signs on slowing down on the egg laying, her days are quickly numbered. It takes a little over 24 hours for a chicken to create just one egg.


----------



## Addie (Jun 1, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


>



Ditto here!


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 1, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> We've been going to Aruba for 15 years. It used to be that eggs were on a wood pallet on the floor in front of the cooler chest. I think there were so many complaints from US tourists that now all the egg cartons are in the cooler chest. The real issue there was cracked and broken eggshells. You sometimes had to go through several dozen to find a whole one or shift eggs around to make a sound dozen.


That's the main problem with our system. egg cartons are stock several high on the shelves and you have to check closely to ensure they are all undamaged. There must be a lot of wastage. Even the check out staff are trained to check for breakages at point of payment. 

Mind you, I can remember going shopping with my aunt when I was very small and eggs being put in a paper bag which was really hazardous. Yes, I am truly ancient.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 1, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> .
> 
> Mind you, I can remember going shopping with my aunt when I was very small and eggs being put in a paper bag which was really hazardous. Yes, I am truly ancient.



 MC, as a child it was my job to put the eggs into paper bags in our "mom & pop grocery store". They were huge "double yolkers" and we sold them in bags of a half dozen. I am truly ancient too.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 1, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> Thought this was an interesting article:
> 
> Why English Eggs Are Way Different From American Ones


That article was really interesting. We are often told that our practices are inferior to American ones but it's not often that we're told that our food hygiene rules are tighter than American ones. 
 
'Fridges here always come with egg racks but we are frequently told by  the food cognoscenti ​not to store our eggs in the 'fridge.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 1, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> MC, as a child it was my job to put the eggs into paper bags in our "mom & pop grocery store". They were huge "double yolkers" and we sold them in bags of a half dozen. I am truly ancient too.


When I was little we got our eggs from the local farmer who supplied our milk and butter. A lot of those were double yolkers. 

I get my eggs from a friend now. Quite often she will say "These come with Daisy's (or Mildred's etc,.) compliments. I rather like the idea of my eggs being "named".


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 1, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> [QUOTE CarolPa] Why is it that some eggs shells seem to be so thin and others so thick?


 
I think that may be due to hen health...but I am not sure.[/QUOTE]I was told many years ago that it was to do with the hen's diet, which would tie in with the health issue.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 1, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> When I was little we got our eggs from the local farmer who supplied our milk and butter. A lot of those were double yolkers.
> 
> I get my eggs from a friend now. Quite often she will say "These come with Daisy's (or Mildred's etc,.) compliments. I rather like the idea of my eggs being "named".


Each of my hens lays eggs that have a very distinct "egg print." I can tell which lady laid each egg and for my friend who has young children, I always make a point of telling the boys which lady laid which egg (These are the boys that cry "oh goodie! REAL eggs" when they get their cartons). It has gotten so the boys can recognize Myrtle's egg, Jezzabelle's egg, Pearl's, Opal's and Miss Betty White's. They love it that the eggs come from hens with names. I like to think that the experience of getting eggs from "the egg lady" will have a lasting impact on how these boys view from where their food comes when they are adults. (And the boys loving coming out to the "country" to see the girls).


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 1, 2014)

Addie said:


> I think that may be due to hen health...but I am not sure.



Brown shells are thicker than white shells. RIR (Rhode Island Reds) hens lay brown eggs. That's why New Englanders have mostly RIR. [/QUOTE]Okay, I'm going to answer the "thickness of the shell" question. All hens, regardless of age or breed produce the same amount of shell. Small eggs will have thicker shells. Eggs from more mature hens, have a thinner shell. It also has to do with the balance of calcium in the hen's diet. It does not have to do with the health of the hen, to my knowledge. I found it interesting that regardless of the size of egg laid, the amount of shell is the same. I have, however, found that my Plymouth Rocks laid smaller eggs than the RIRs and their shells were, consequently thicker. So yes, some breeds lay smaller eggs and those eggs will have thicker shells. My hens lay large-jumbo eggs, to "off the grading scale" eggs, so I'm probably not a good source to ask! And, the amount of water each hen needs per day is the same amount of liquid in an egg. They can go without food (witness broody hens), but they cannot go without water for 24 hours.

How many eggs a hen lays in her lifetime depends on breed. Some breeds are prolific layers, others are poor layers. The breeds I selected are supposed to be excellent/prolific layers and lay anywhere from 260-340 eggs/year for the first 18 months, fewer eggs annually following the first molt. Myrtle (now 4+) is in peri-henopause. She doesn't lay daily, but she consistently gives me double yolkers that are larger than a turkey egg, smaller than a goose egg (around 110-118 g). 

RIRs start laying a bit later than breeds "designed" to be layers. 

How long do hens live? They can live into their teens. When do they stop laying eggs completely? Depends on the breed, but it is not uncommon for an 8-yr. old hen to "pop out" an egg every now and again.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 1, 2014)

Chef Munky said:


> How do you to tell if a fresh egg is still good?
> 
> The wind blew down our entire back fence last week.Our neighbors chickens have been living in my back yard under a tree where they have built a nest.For quite a while now.I thought they knew she was flying over laying her eggs and climbing the tree to get back home again.
> 
> ...


Do the float test (or you can try to stand the eggs up on end). If they stay on the bottom, horizontal, they are fresh. If they tilt a bit, they are not  as fresh. If they rise to the top, vertically, bob in the water, they are old eggs.

Green or blue shells are from breeds that lay that colour of egg (their ears should be that colour--but that might be an old wives' tale that ear colour determines shell colour. It holds true with my hens, but I don't have any Easter Egg hens). These birds are commonly called "Easter Egg" hens, but there are several breeds that lay green, blue, or even lavender eggs.


----------



## CarolPa (Jun 2, 2014)

I have boiled eggs that stood up vertical in the water, but didn't float.  They were fine, and the shells came off very easily.

The eggs I buy at Aldi's are a good bit cheaper than those elsewhere.  Their large eggs are bigger, too.  But I did notice that the shells were thinner and wondered why.  It makes sense, since they are bigger eggs.

I often see those pkgs of already boiled peeled eggs in the supermarket.  Why do people buy them?  You have no idea when they were boiled.  It would make more sense to me to just buy a dozen eggs and boil them yourself.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 2, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> I often see those pkgs of already boiled peeled eggs in the supermarket.  Why do people buy them?  You have no idea when they were boiled.  It would make more sense to me to just *buy a dozen eggs and boil them yourself.*



Must be for people who "can't boil water". 

Actually they're probably aimed at working people who run into the store to pick up something quick for lunch.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 2, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> Do the float test (or you can try to stand the eggs up on end). If they stay on the bottom, horizontal, they are fresh. If they tilt a bit, they are not  as fresh. If they rise to the top, vertically, bob in the water, they are old eggs.
> 
> Green or blue shells are from breeds that lay that colour of egg (their ears should be that colour--but that might be an old wives' tale that ear colour determines shell colour. It holds true with my hens, but I don't have any Easter Egg hens). These birds are commonly called "Easter Egg" hens, but there are several breeds that lay green, blue, or even lavender eggs.


There is still a significant number of people over here who firmly believe that brown eggs are "better for you" than white ones and will not be persuaded otherwise. I've noticed over the last few years that supermarket eggs are now nearly all brown apart from the cheap "value" eggs. Obviously they have jumped on the bandwagon. I've read about breeds that lay coloured (ie blue, green, etc.,) eggs but never actually seen them "in the flesh"

Can you actually see hens ears? Or is this a joke?


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Jun 2, 2014)

Wow, I just thought eggs were just eggs. How interesting!


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 2, 2014)

I know when my grandmother had chickens she used to ground some yolks and add to the food she was given them. She always told me it was to increase calcium intake so the shelves would be stronger.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 2, 2014)

CrazyCatLady said:


> Wow, I just thought eggs were just eggs. How interesting!



Nothing what it seems to be. Trust no one.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 2, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> There is still a significant number of people over here who firmly believe that brown eggs are "better for you" than white ones and will not be persuaded otherwise. I've noticed over the last few years that supermarket eggs are now nearly all brown apart from the cheap "value" eggs. Obviously they have jumped on the bandwagon. I've read about breeds that lay coloured (ie blue, green, etc.,) eggs but never actually seen them "in the flesh"
> 
> Can you actually see hens ears? Or is this a joke?


Yes, you can see a hen's ears.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 2, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> I know when my grandmother had chickens she used to ground some yolks and add to the food she was given them. She always told me it was to increase calcium intake so the shelves would be stronger.


I give the shells back to the flock unless I've soft/hard cooked the eggs. I have also heard that feeding them ground up hard cooked eggs (whites and yolks) helps re: calcium. In the winter, I also add calcium because they can't forage and get nutrients from grass and other plants.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 2, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> Nothing what it seems to be. Trust no one.


Chickens are much more complex than people think. They have excellent colour perception, can recognize up to 100 "members" in a flock, can learn their names, be housebroken, learn to mimic human sounds much like parrots, and are very curious. If you change one thing in their environment, they notice it immediately and must check it out. They are natural problem solvers. If more people spent time with chickens, we might see an end to battery farms in North America. And some like to stick their heads out the window when riding shotgun in the car <g>.


----------



## BlueMoods (Jun 2, 2014)

I also have my own chickens - Buff Orpington, Jersey Giant and, the resulting cross breed.

Older hens lay larger eggs, Jersey Giants tend to start at large and move to jumbo size, Buffs start medium and go to extra large. The cross bred ones start at small and go to jumbo as they age.

Other factors are diet of the hens and, if they are molting or not, a poor or inadequate diet and molt get fewer and smaller eggs with smaller ore more pale colored yolks.

I sell a few to friends and, I do not wash the eggs since washing removes the natural coating that helps them keep longer and, they can easily be rinsed off before using them.


----------



## CarolPa (Jun 2, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Must be for people who "can't boil water".
> 
> Actually they're probably aimed at working people who run into the store to pick up something quick for lunch.




The ones in my supermarket are 3 in a pkg and in WalMart, 6 in a pkg.  I have only noticed one woman putting them in her cart.  I wanted to ask her why she was buying them, but she would probably tell me to mind my own business.  She just checked the exp date and away she went.  At one job I had you could get 2 HB eggs in a pkg out of the vending machine.


----------



## CarolPa (Jun 2, 2014)

We rarely see brown eggs in our supermarkets.  We pass a sign out in the  country that the farmer is selling brown eggs, but we've never  stopped.  DH won't eat brown eggs.  He has a lot of food idiosyncrasies.  (I don't really know what idiosyncrasies means, but it sounds like "idiot.")  LOL


----------



## Addie (Jun 2, 2014)

Welcome to DC Blue Moods. So glad to have another chicken lady.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 3, 2014)

BlueMoods said:


> I also have my own chickens - Buff Orpington, Jersey Giant and, the resulting cross breed.
> 
> Older hens lay larger eggs, Jersey Giants tend to start at large and move to jumbo size, Buffs start medium and go to extra large. The cross bred ones start at small and go to jumbo as they age.
> 
> ...


Welcome to DC! Is your roo a Buff or Jersey Giant? I have three buff hens (one of which, Eggatha, is my best broody hen). Waiting to see what colour the chicks will be from the X of Buff x RIR or Red Shaver (a red sex link). How large is your flock?


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 3, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> I give the shells back to the flock unless I've soft/hard cooked the eggs. I have also heard that feeding them ground up hard cooked eggs (whites and yolks) helps re: calcium. In the winter, I also add calcium because they can't forage and get nutrients from grass and other plants.


Feeding them eggs seems a bit cannibalistic


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 3, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Feeding them eggs seems a bit cannibalistic


So does feeding them leftover bits of cooked chicken! (Which they claim tastes just like snake...)


----------



## BlueMoods (Jun 3, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> Welcome to DC! Is your roo a Buff or Jersey Giant? I have three buff hens (one of which, Eggatha, is my best broody hen). Waiting to see what colour the chicks will be from the X of Buff x RIR or Red Shaver (a red sex link). How large is your flock?



My inital Roo was a Buff, that was until last year. The offspring of him with the Jersey Giants came out giant size and English Game Foul colors so, they are good looking birds.

Now my roo is one of those chicks and, this is his first year as the breeding roo We will see what I get since I have cross bred, buff and, Jersey hens with him and, my setting hen just went to setting solid yesterday - on 27 eggs. (she is a buff.)

As for the  "Easter Egg" laying chickens, those would be Arucana or Americana (varieties of the same breed) they do lay green, pink, nearly while yellow, pale blue and, sometimes pale brown eggs that some like to call orange. I had some but, found the roos to be very aggressive toward the hens and people so, I don't have them anymore.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 3, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> We rarely see brown eggs in our supermarkets.  We pass a sign out in the  country that the farmer is selling brown eggs, but we've never  stopped.  DH won't eat brown eggs.  He has a lot of food idiosyncrasies.  (I don't really know what idiosyncrasies means, but it sounds like "idiot.")  LOL



"idiosyncrasies" - a mode of behavior or way of thought peculiar to an individual.

Though I prefer brown eggs in reality from what I understand there is no difference in the egg quality or taste.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm convinced that the brown eggs around here used to be better. I think it is because white is the colour from the factory farms for the most part and brown is the colour that the idiosyncratic, small farmers choose to raise, for the most part. Nothing inherently better about white or brown.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 3, 2014)

I did once read that brown eggs are slightly higher in fiber. Can I find that article? No.

BlueMoods--27 eggs! Wow, that is a large clutch to cover. I had heard that Buff roos were aggressive. I had a Barred Plymouth Rock rooster--he was downright nasty (very handsome--but nasty). My RIR and Red Shaver roos are very docile with people and with the girls (no more rooster damage). A nice change from Rocky. 

My biggest problem with having chickens is that I can spend hours watching them. They are very entertaining, more so, IMO, than reality TV. I "waste" a lot of time watching "Reality Chickens".


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 3, 2014)

taxlady said:


> I'm convinced that the brown eggs around here used to be better. I think it is because white is the colour from the factory farms for the most part and brown is the colour that the idiosyncratic, small farmers choose to raise, for the most part. Nothing inherently better about white or brown.


Most of the white eggs come from Leghorns. For the small producer, this breed is often by-passed because they are "flighty." There are those working on reviving a heritage Leghorn breed. Any eggs from a factory farm will not be as good as those from a small, local producer. The factory hens are not allowed to forage, run around, etc. The feed fed is reflected in the quality and taste of the eggs, IMO. Also, eggs from a local producer will not be "held" in a warehouse, so will be fresher. Speaking of which, next time I come to MTRL (thinking July), do you want eggs?


----------



## taxlady (Jun 3, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> Most of the white eggs come from Leghorns. For the small producer, this breed is often by-passed because they are "flighty." There are those working on reviving a heritage Leghorn breed. Any eggs from a factory farm will not be as good as those from a small, local producer. The factory hens are not allowed to forage, run around, etc. The feed fed is reflected in the quality and taste of the eggs, IMO. Also, eggs from a local producer will not be "held" in a warehouse, so will be fresher. Speaking of which, next time I come to MTRL (thinking July), do you want eggs?


You betcha! I would love some more of your girls' eggs. Do you want me to save some egg cartons? Do you prefer the plastic kind where you can remove the label?


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 3, 2014)

taxlady said:


> You betcha! I would love some more of your girls' eggs. Do you want me to save some egg cartons? Do you prefer the plastic kind where you can remove the label?


YES! Always need egg cartons, I don't care what kind--just so they hold eggs!


----------



## taxlady (Jun 3, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> YES! Always need egg cartons, I don't care what kind--just so they hold eggs!


I'll start saving them.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 4, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> So does feeding them leftover bits of cooked chicken! (Which they claim tastes just like snake...)


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 4, 2014)

taxlady said:


> I'm convinced that the brown eggs around here used to be better. I think it is because white is the colour from the factory farms for the most part and brown is the colour that the idiosyncratic, small farmers choose to raise, for the most part. Nothing inherently better about white or brown.


Yes, I can see your point about the different sources.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 4, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> So does feeding them leftover bits of cooked chicken! (Which they claim tastes just like snake...)



 I snorted my coffee over that one.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jun 4, 2014)

Thin egg shells can be caused by a hot chicken house.  I forget the exact mechanism, but when the girls pant, it changes the calcium level in the blood.  Less calcium, thinner shells.


----------

